# Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2008



## Mário Barros (29 Set 2008 às 23:58)

Este dia está bastante interessante  essencialmente as mínimas gosto da ISO de 0ºC tão perto  será que Lamas de Mouro terá já 0ºC ??


----------



## CMPunk (30 Set 2008 às 00:29)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2008*

Boas Pessoal.

Bem pelos modelos que vejo ai sobre o Frio isso está bem bom.
Mas será normal?
Por aqui nunca apanhei grande frio em Outubro, mas admito que quando saio á rua á noite já se sente algum arrepio.

Tambem por aqui á noite tem começado a levantar algum vento fresco.

É pena não perceber muita já sobre temperaturas, mas gostava de saber porque que irá descer muito a temperatura nestes dias.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Set 2008 às 16:02)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2008*

Oi.

Alguém me poderá dar uma ideia de como estará o tempo aqui no Algarve no próximo dia 4 de OUtubro?

Adiamos o evento da Limpeza Subaquática para esse dia, agora esperemos que a meteorologia não nos pregue novamente uma partida!!!


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Set 2008 às 16:54)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2008*



ecobcg disse:


> Oi.
> 
> Alguém me poderá dar uma ideia de como estará o tempo aqui no Algarve no próximo dia 4 de OUtubro?
> 
> Adiamos o evento da Limpeza Subaquática para esse dia, agora esperemos que a meteorologia não nos pregue novamente uma partida!!!



Se querem estabilidade atmosférica escolheram bem o dia.
É que segundo os modelos dia 4  apresentar-se-á anticiclónico do Minho ao Algarve.Se até lá iremos ter alguma nortada ela tende a enfraquecer precisamente nesse dia.
E depois a partir de domingo/segunda  talvez haja a visita das primeiras frentes deste Outono que afectarão sobretudo a região norte.
Resumindo: acertaram na mouche quanto à escolha do dia.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Set 2008 às 22:59)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Vamos começar Outubro da melhor forma que já vi  Lamas de Mouro vai aos 0ºC ena ena


----------



## Perfect Storm (1 Out 2008 às 00:35)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Boas
Segundo a previsão do GFS a 144H ou seja 12horas de 06 de Outubro a primeira frente atingirá a costa ocidental. É talvez muito cedo o anunciar no entanto, é uma possibilidade







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## vitamos (1 Out 2008 às 11:00)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



nimboestrato disse:


> Mas como a distância ainda é considerável e como basta às vezes um  pequeno desvio para norte na previsão inicial  da Depressão Islandesa  ,para aqui no Continente fazer toda a diferença,
> como a mais de 5, seis dias todas estas situações são possíveis talvez seja aconselhável esperarmos mais uns 2, três dias para a confirmação de tal configuração.
> Mas  que a tendência estará  lá :-Lá isso está...



A prudência que o nimboestrato aconselha neste caso é absolutamente justificável. Foi mais ou menos por esta altura no ano passado que comecei a visitar aqui o fórum e a tomar contacto com os modelos... a partir daí verifiquei muitas vezes configurações prometedoras a 5, 6 dias que eram afastadas por pequenas deslocações das depressões e consequente reposicionamentos do nosso amigo AA  
E de quase certezas entrávamos em puras desilusões! No entanto este é um cenário prometedor que tem sido reforçado pelos modelos ao longo das runs... e o prazo será mesmo esse: Mais dois, máximo três dias de consistência modelar para podermos avançar para uma previsão de chuva, pelo menos no Noroeste peninsular!


----------



## Snifa (1 Out 2008 às 11:10)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



nimboestrato disse:


> Em 16 de Outubro de 1987 uma vigorosa frente provocou forte temporal das ilhas britânicas ao norte de Portugal:
> 
> Recordo-me perfeitamente desse dia como um dos mais intensos temporais que assisti!Andava na escola e lembro-me de ir para o recreio e o vento ser tão intenso que nos empurrava mesmo que oferecessemos resistência, dos telhados soltavam-se telhas e fragmentos de canos, antenas dobradas e partidas, árvores fortemente agitadas vergando-se e partindo-se, o temporal começara mais ou menos na manhã do dia 14 com os ventos a aumentarem cada vez mais, penso que no dia 15 e 16 foram registadas rajadas de mais de 120 km/k aqui no Porto, era assustador e impressionante ! Nesse dia e na tarde do dia 15 fecharam a escola como medida de segurança.Isto ficou-se a dever a uma depressão que entrou em rápido cavamento á medida que se aproximava das ilhas Britânicas , tendo aqui feito  enormes estragos com a queda de milhares de árvores, tendo aqui sido das mais intensas registadas
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Out 2008 às 12:52)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Correm rumores nos modelos de que para a semana choverá, e, de facto, a possibilidade está lá por agora, vamos lá ver se se confirma :assobio:


----------



## stormy (1 Out 2008 às 21:06)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

o GFS preve quantidades de precipitacao bastante boas para a prox semana e frio até sabado.
espero nao atingir os 10Cº mas vou ficar perto
em lamas de mouro vamos chegar aos negativos!!!


----------



## Stinger (2 Out 2008 às 02:32)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Pois é para o dia 7 o freemeteo preve 4 dias de chuva e trovoada para o porto será mesmo?


----------



## vitamos (2 Out 2008 às 10:38)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Stinger disse:


> Pois é para o dia 7 o freemeteo preve 4 dias de chuva e trovoada para o porto será mesmo?



Entretanto já não o é... os modelos continuam consistentes na previsão para a próxima semana, no entanto a previsão já foi mais favorável à queda de quantidades apreciáveis de precipitação. Neste momento o que parece provável (e apenas provável...) será a queda de chuva a partir de 2ª/3ª essencialmente a Norte e talvez Litoral centro... Mas a situação está ainda longe de uma definição... será melhor aguardar.

Outra situação interessante a acompanhar será a eventual possibilidade de alguma "queda de neve" pela Península Ibérica... mas pelo nosso rectângulo ainda não será desta ... De qualquer forma ainda estamos em Outubro


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Out 2008 às 12:14)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Entretanto já não o é... os modelos continuam consistentes na previsão para a próxima semana, no entanto a previsão já foi mais favorável à queda de quantidades apreciáveis de precipitação. Neste momento o que parece provável (e apenas provável...) será a queda de chuva a partir de 2ª/3ª essencialmente a Norte e talvez Litoral centro... Mas a situação está ainda longe de uma definição... será melhor aguardar.
> 
> Outra situação interessante a acompanhar será a eventual possibilidade de alguma "queda de neve" pela Península Ibérica... mas pelo nosso rectângulo ainda não será desta ... De qualquer forma ainda estamos em Outubro



Claro, pouco a pouco vão retirando a chuva toda, até que apenas reste para o Minho e Douro Litoral, as temperaturas para os próximos dias é que são deveras interessantes  a chuva a nivel nacional talvez só regresse lá para o meio do mês.


----------



## AnDré (2 Out 2008 às 12:41)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Outra situação interessante a acompanhar será a eventual possibilidade de alguma "queda de neve" pela Península Ibérica... mas pelo nosso rectângulo ainda não será desta ... De qualquer forma ainda estamos em Outubro



Serão os primeiros centímetros de neve nos Picos da Europa!
E o recarregar de neve nos Pirenéus!


----------



## Paulo H (2 Out 2008 às 12:43)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Claro, pouco a pouco vão retirando a chuva toda, até que apenas reste para o Minho e Douro Litoral, as temperaturas para os próximos dias é que são deveras interessantes  a chuva a nivel nacional talvez só regresse lá para o meio do mês.




Oh Mário, devo constatar pelos gráficos que apresentas, que pelo menos até dia 17 Outubro, não se prevêm temperaturas abaixo de 2ºC a 1500m de altitude, não é?! 

850hPa significa altitude equivalente nos 1500m?

Às vezes, observando estes modelos (GFS, ECMW,..) mais parece que as curvas são elásticas e se as esticarmos nas pontas, obtemos algo mais parecido com a realidade: menos precipitação, menor amplitude nas temperaturas (mínimas mais altas e máximas mais baixas) e é como um esticar no tempo (tudo o que se previa acontecer se atrasa uns dias).

Não têm essa sensação muitas vezes?


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Out 2008 às 13:06)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Paulo H disse:


> Oh Mário, devo constatar pelos gráficos que apresentas, que pelo menos até dia 17 Outubro, não se prevêm temperaturas abaixo de 2ºC a 1500m de altitude, não é?!
> 
> 850hPa significa altitude equivalente nos 1500m?
> 
> ...



Sim, tem a ver com a variabilidade de todos os modelos, quanto mais variarem mais elásticas são as linhas, e sim, 850hpa são 1500 metros.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Out 2008 às 21:55)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Lá vem a maldita corrente de oeste  lá se vão as temperaturas decentes.


----------



## vitamos (3 Out 2008 às 09:34)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Perfect Storm disse:


> Venha ela que é bem precisa



É verdade 

Mais uma vez se provou que dizer algo sobre modelos a mais de 3 dias pode-nos dar uma resposta contrária logo no dia a seguir... E acabar com todo e qualquer trajeito de professor Karamba que nos possa atacar momentaneamente...

Assim ontem dizia que a tendência era de diminuição de precipitação para a próxima semana... e o que o GFS diz vem contraiar hoje totalmente esse prognóstico... Além de colocar bastante água (A partir de Domingo acentuando-se ao longo da semana), distribui-a também de forma mais democrática, pelo menos no que diz respeito ao Norte e Centro. Isto para a fronteira do curto/médio prazo. Após isto duas notas: Um GFS que recoloca e intensifica o AA dando-lhe uma configuração que marca um limite frágil de estabilização de situação e um modelo europeu que parece querer prolongar a entrada de frentes associadas a depressões. É esta a leitura que faço dos modelos nesta altura (corrijam-me as incorrecções por favor  ), num início de Outono promissor! (Oxalá seja um pronúncio de um Inverno surpreendente  )


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Out 2008 às 12:42)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

O GFS já retirou muita chuva para cá para baixo mas se for chuva fraca não me importo é sempre bem vinda


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2008 às 12:43)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Na minha sincera opnião, a chuva vai ser todo adiada até pelo menos dia 15, até lá, acredito que só mesmo o Minho e Douro Litoral possam ver alguma coisa, mas serão efémeros aguaceiros fracos


----------



## *Dave* (3 Out 2008 às 14:18)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Noticia retirada do jornal online _Expresso_:



> *Onze distritos com aviso Amarelo devido ao vento forte*
> 
> Lisboa, 03 Out (Lusa) - Onze distritos de Portugal continental estão hoje sob aviso Amarelo devido à previsão de vento forte, que pode chegar aos 90 quilómetros por hora, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia.
> 
> ...



Fonte: http://aeiou.expresso.pt/gen.pl?p=stories&op=view&fokey=ex.stories/414399


----------



## dgstorm (3 Out 2008 às 14:39)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

O freemeteo até fala de tempestade para Braga


----------



## Brunomc (3 Out 2008 às 14:57)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

freemeteo aponta pra chuva forte (14,7mm) na terça-feira a tarde aqui na minha cidade...

venha ela


----------



## Perfect Storm (3 Out 2008 às 19:16)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Boas!!

As coisas estão a comfirmar-se, o Freemeteo continua a prever consideraveis quantidades de precipitação e as respectivas trovoadas aqui para a Beira Litoral.

Vai ser de facto a primeira frente a valer!!


----------



## psm (3 Out 2008 às 19:33)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Perfect Storm disse:


> Boas!!
> 
> As coisas estão a comfirmar-se, o Freemeteo continua a prever consideraveis quantidades de precipitação e as respectivas trovoadas aqui para a Beira Litoral.
> 
> Vai ser de facto a primeira frente a valer!!





Pois o freemeteo está a dar "muita fruta" para o que vem ai, há que ter reservas.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Out 2008 às 19:56)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Parece que os modelos anunciam fruta a mais para aquilo que é realmente... acredito num acumular de agua significativo principalmente para a regiao do Porto e Minho com condições favoraveis a ocorrencia de descargas embora sejam de hipoteses reduzidas cujo CAPE 0 a -1 no litoral das regioes referidas.

Sera esperado para essas mesmas zonas 20 a 30mm acumulaveis durante 3/4 dias (quando a frente  deslocar-se) alternado de chuva fraca a chuva moderada. 

Nas regioes norte interior espero 15mm a 25mm nos mesmos dias referido acima sendo por vezes moderada. Não espero nada de convectivo para Bragança.

Até agora a minha opiniao que podera sofrer alteraçoes segundo os modelos.


----------



## Dan (3 Out 2008 às 22:35)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;88778 disse:
			
		

> Não espero nada de convectivo para Bragança.



Nem eu 

Nesta altura do ano já não é muito habitual.


----------



## Brunomc (4 Out 2008 às 01:15)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

entao quer dizer que so chove terça-feira e depois vamos ter algum calor? sem a nortada certo?

o Freemeteo já retirou a chuva forte pra terça-feira na minha cidade...agora tenho alguma chuva fraca para quarta-feira de manhã


----------



## psm (4 Out 2008 às 09:07)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Brunomc disse:


> entao quer dizer que so chove terça-feira e depois vamos ter algum calor? sem a nortada certo?
> 
> o Freemeteo já retirou a chuva forte pra terça-feira na minha cidade...agora tenho alguma chuva fraca para quarta-feira de manhã







Sim, terça-feira terá chuva fraca ou moderada para a tua zona, mas quanto ao calor, e depende da definição de calor para esta altura do ano, poderão ser temperaturas agardaveis e que poderão andar por volta dos 25º, esta temperatura e com vento leste é a partir do dia 10, e isto tem como base a ultima previsão do ecmwf(00), mas e à sempre um mas, o gfs e o fnmoc nesta ultima saida colocam a corrente de oeste ligeiramente a sul, e a depressão que está no norte de Africa (Argélia) e que se posiciona  a partir do dia 10, terá a duração de um dia de "estacionamento" segundo estes modelos,  isto é o contrário do que o ecmwf pôe na sua previsão, que é o estacionamento desta depressão em altura e em supreficie por mais que um dia e que com esta posição e duração favorece a entrada do AA em crista pela nossa latitude e a manter-se depois aqui.



E tal como o nimboestrato colocou no seu post nesta altura do ano(transição, e muitas variaveis) tem que se ter muita cautela com a modelagem que é feita.

A meu ver o Outono é a estação "pesadelo" para os meteorologistas no que concerne em fazer previsões.


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2008 às 11:28)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Terça vai mesmo chover mas não espero nada de relevante uns 5 a 10mm de chuva para a minha zona...para Setúbal espero uma subida mais significativa das mínimas a partir de terça até lá noites frescas a rondar os 10 a 12ºC  e máximas amenas a rondar os 25  disse Setúbal mas o mesmo mais ou menos se aplica ao resto do Pais  a partir do final da semana logo se verá...mas a tendência é para tempo mais estável que o previsto a dias atrás...


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Out 2008 às 14:57)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Vai uma grande confusão na alta atmosfera a nivel de temperaturas  as Isos andam numa dança completamente desenfriada  vamos lá ver como isto vai acabar, é de destacar a permanência das temperaturas na média para a época  se assim continuarmos, vamos ter muitas surpresas.

Quanto a chuva, estou a vê-la a escapar cada vez mais pelos buracos dos modelos.


----------



## rogers (5 Out 2008 às 15:53)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Vai uma grande confusão na alta atmosfera a nivel de temperaturas  as Isos andam numa dança completamente *desenfriada * vamos lá ver como isto vai acabar, é de destacar a permanência das temperaturas na média para a época  se assim continuarmos, vamos ter muitas surpresas.
> 
> Quanto a chuva, estou a vê-la a escapar cada vez mais pelos buracos dos modelos.



Não é *desenfriada*, mas sim *desenfreada*. Não pude deixar passar.


----------



## stormy (5 Out 2008 às 21:41)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

segundo a actualização das 20h do ECMWF a gota fria em altitude q se desenvolverá no decorrer desta semana numa area proxima á argelia movimentar-se-a para leste e influerciará a peninsula iberica e portugal continental no final da prox semana e no fim de semana.
até q enfim alguma animaçao ao fundo do modelo.....
boas a todos


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2008 às 23:35)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Que bom estou a gostar deste nova tendência saída de fresco de uma cutt off no sul da PI para o fim da semana  Só desejo que meta mais animação para Portugal porque está neste momento tudo inclinado para o lado Espanhol...


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Out 2008 às 23:55)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Agora fui até ao ECM e fiquei  que besta de depressão, será que o AA vai aguentar tanta "força"  esperemos que não


----------



## stormy (6 Out 2008 às 17:46)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

interessante é esta situaçao e a do prox FDS na regiao valenciana....até doi a quantidade de precipitaçao prevista
por q raio é q cá sao tao raros estes fenomenos..eles teem umas condiçoes fantasticas para a formaçao de SCM...q inveja....
esperemos q venha para ca alguma coisaaguardemos com calma...
boas a todos


----------



## miguel (6 Out 2008 às 17:52)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



stormy disse:


> interessante é esta situaçao e a do prox FDS na regiao valenciana....até doi a quantidade de precipitaçao prevista
> por q raio é q cá sao tao raros estes fenomenos..eles teem umas condiçoes fantasticas para a formaçao de SCM...q inveja....
> esperemos q venha para ca alguma coisaaguardemos com calma...
> boas a todos



Ainda assim esta saida não é muito má para portugal já vi pior ontem  Sexta e Sábado promete algumas trovoadas aposto para o Interior mais uma vez  não descartando outros locais.

Quanto a amanha terça feira a frente tem alguma actividade e vou fazer uma aposta de 11mm de chuva para Setubal  vamos lá ver! já falta pouco


----------



## psm (6 Out 2008 às 18:09)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



stormy disse:


> interessante é esta situaçao e a do prox FDS na regiao valenciana....até doi a quantidade de precipitaçao prevista
> por q raio é q cá sao tao raros estes fenomenos..eles teem umas condiçoes fantasticas para a formaçao de SCM...q inveja....
> esperemos q venha para ca alguma coisaaguardemos com calma...
> boas a todos







A condição basica para lá haver grandes quantidades de precipitação nesta altura do ano, e friso nesta altura do ano, é aos valores altos da temperatura da água do mar que geralmente rondam em média os 25º , e com esta variavel faz que aconteça muito calor calor latente, e com ar frio em altitude irá propocionar grandes intensidades de precipitações naquela parte de Espanha.
Em Portugal a temperatura ao largo de Portugal costa ocidental ronda em média nesta altura do ano os 19º e lógico que a diferença será  enorme.
Devo de salientar que nesta ultima run do gfs(12) deverá se descartar(confusão de isobaras, a partir das 120 horas), e que venha próxima.


----------



## Pico (6 Out 2008 às 18:12)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Ora então vamos a ver... eu aposto em um total. de 4 mm intencidade max de 1 mm/h para Setúbal e que só chove e que chove a partir das 10 até as 15... 
E prevejo uma maior precipitação para Viana do Castelo com precipitação total de 12 mm, precp. max. 4 mm/h, começa as 00 desta noite e termina lá pas 11 de terça feira...

Ousado... mas lá vamos ver


----------



## stormy (6 Out 2008 às 18:21)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Pico disse:


> Ora então vamos a ver... eu aposto em um total. de 4 mm intencidade max de 1 mm/h para Setúbal e que só chove e que chove a partir das 10 até as 15...
> E prevejo uma maior precipitação para Viana do Castelo com precipitação total de 12 mm, precp. max. 4 mm/h, começa as 00 desta noite e termina lá pas 11 de terça feira...
> 
> Ousado... mas lá vamos ver



aposto um pouco mais talvez 5/10mm
em viana ja chove


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Out 2008 às 23:33)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Ena ena continuamos na média  quanto a temperaturas, muito bem  e estes dois dias que aí veêm, vão servir para equilibrar ainda mais as coisas, pequenos desvios que possam haver no futuro, assim sim, é Outono.


----------



## Brunomc (7 Out 2008 às 19:04)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

agora só temos chuva lá para domingo...

vejo muito pouca precipitação..


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2008 às 00:39)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

O ECM mostra um cenário magnifico em termos de  vamos lá ver no que dá


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Out 2008 às 02:58)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> O ECM mostra um cenário magnifico em termos de  vamos lá ver no que dá ...



Oh Mário, como consegue descortinar sempre algum frio mesmo onde ele não haverá? de todo...
A corrente de Oeste/Noroeste  persistente prevista para esta semana foi-se.
Já o sabíamos.Agora os tempos do tempo serão outros.
O potente A centrado na Europa Central , vai propiciar nos próximos dias ,corrente de Sueste, Sul em toda a Europa Ocidental.
Ibéria incluída.
De Terra Lusa a Paris e Londres o Outono, nos próximos dias  vai confundir-se  com muitos dias de Verão.
Oh Mário! :- haja um pouco de rigor.
Com tanta displicência ,qualquer dia não haverá pachorra para nos lerem.
Frio não virá certamente, porque o frio não vem com esta disposição dos centros depressionários.
Virão talvez de novo as precipitações.
Mas ainda há pouco, há poucochinho,
nem um modelo apontava tal caminho 
e restringia a chuva para terras do país vizinho.
Fui Ver!!!
O GFS ,já anuncia precipitações fortes para 
o sul no fim de semana.O ECMWF é mais comedido mas prevê igualmente alguma instabilidade para o Alentejo interior e Algarve.
Amanhã, as precipitações previstas para o fim de semana já serão mais significativas na meseta castelhana e depois de amanhã ,quiçá, um modelo 
até aponte baterias a norte...
As chuvas que possam vir a ocorrer,predominantemente a sul, serão  bem mais difíceis de prever que as provocadas pela frente de hoje que já se sabia que vinha isolada ,já se sabia que era hoje,terça-feira  mas que a norte acabou por surpreender na quantidade da pluviosidade.
Se uma frente ainda surpreende assim,o vasto leque de possibilidades que se avizinha e a esta distância,torna 
a previsão de precipitações para o fim de semana ,mesmo  que tão próximo, ainda uma incógnita...


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2008 às 09:21)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Vejo muita secura nos próximos tempos, o AA para variar está a ter o seu sentimento de atracção por Portugal...isto não vai acabar bem  :assobio: continuo a gostar bastante da movimentação do frio em todo hemisfério norte  será que iremos ter friozinho a valer, quem sabe quem sabe :assobio: por agora apreciemos a boa humidade os nevoeiros e neblina.





Para o próximo fim de semana, parece que apenas o Algarve irá ver festa


----------



## AnDré (8 Out 2008 às 10:37)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

*Mário Barros*, às vezes queremos tanto uma coisa que acabamos por vê-la, embora ela na realidade não exista.

Todo esse frio que vês, não será mais que o insuficiente para a época.
Repara na previsão da temperatura à superfície para a próxima semana.
A anomalia na Europa rondará os +2ºC.


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2008 às 10:40)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Apenas Algarve?? o Alentejo vai ver as melhores trovoadas no sábado ao fim da tarde.


----------



## Redfish (8 Out 2008 às 11:12)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

O GFS aponta para Sabado no Algarve um cenario de muitissima chuva 
Penso que será de esperar por novos modelos para ver o grau de fiabilidade.


----------



## jpmartins (8 Out 2008 às 11:47)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Redfish disse:


> O GFS aponta para Sabado no Algarve um cenario de muitissima chuva
> Penso que será de esperar por novos modelos para ver o grau de fiabilidade.







Vamos ver o que as próximas saídas dos modelos nos dizem, mas como já se sabe e vimos isto na Dulce e na Esmeraldina, as quantidades de precipitação variaram sempre até ao acontecimento, ora vinha tudo ou aquase nada. Vamos aguardar, o que parece certo é a subida da temperatura até ao fim-de-semana.


----------



## Levante (8 Out 2008 às 13:01)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Entao é assim, o GFS preve muita chuva pro Algarve no fds... fui consultar o windguru, geralmente bastante fiável no que diz respeito aos dias em q vai chover (mas não em relação a quantidades de precipitação). Dias antes da esmeraldina, o guru apontava pra 8mm precipitação no espaço de 3h aqui pra Ria Formosa, e foi o que foi... neste momento vejo lá 41,9 mm para sábado das 19 às 22  2 conclusoes: ou o guru assustou-se com o que a esmeraldina largou e quer corrigir suas previsoes pra nao pecarem por defeito... ou vamos ter pancada séria!  Mas que vai haver qualquer coisa, acho q não há mtas duvidas!


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2008 às 13:49)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



AnDré disse:


> *Mário Barros*, às vezes queremos tanto uma coisa que acabamos por vê-la, embora ela na realidade não exista.
> 
> Todo esse frio que vês, não será mais que o insuficiente para a época.
> Repara na previsão da temperatura à superfície para a próxima semana.
> A anomalia na Europa rondará os +2ºC.



Pois, mas eu não me referi apenas há Europa mas sim ao geral, isto é, todo o hemisfério norte...as coisas estão equilibradas


----------



## psm (8 Out 2008 às 14:07)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Levante disse:


> Entao é assim, o GFS preve muita chuva pro Algarve no fds... fui consultar o windguru, geralmente bastante fiável no que diz respeito aos dias em q vai chover (mas não em relação a quantidades de precipitação). Dias antes da esmeraldina, o guru apontava pra 8mm precipitação no espaço de 3h aqui pra Ria Formosa, e foi o que foi... neste momento vejo lá 41,9 mm para sábado das 19 às 22  2 conclusoes: ou o guru assustou-se com o que a esmeraldina largou e quer corrigir suas previsoes pra nao pecarem por defeito... ou vamos ter pancada séria!  Mas que vai haver qualquer coisa, acho q não há mtas duvidas!





 O windguru geralmente vai buscar informação ao fnmoc.


----------



## AnDré (8 Out 2008 às 14:10)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Pois, mas eu não me referi apenas há Europa mas sim ao geral, isto é, todo o hemisfério norte...as coisas estão equilibradas



Não muito.... O pelo menos não durante os próximos dias.
Tirando o leste do continente americano e o sul da Gronelândia, todo o hemisfério andará acima da média.














No que toca a previsões de frio, não há para já muitas razões para se ficar contente.

Melhores dias virão


----------



## Kraliv (8 Out 2008 às 15:49)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Este FreeMeteo é um _espectáculo_


----------



## Levante (8 Out 2008 às 16:35)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



psm disse:


> O windguru geralmente vai buscar informação ao fnmoc.



Não sabia qual era a fonte do windguru, mas também nao era isso que estava em causa. Só estava a evidenciar há concordância na previsão de algo forte no Sábado para o Algarve, e acima de tudo a evidenciar que sempre acompanhei o guru e nunca vi um previsão de 41,9mm nem coisa que se pareça, daí a minha interior "questão de retórica" 
Quanto à fonte do windguru ser o fnmoc, nao sabia, mas fui agora consultar esse mesmo modelo que, supreendentemente ou não, nao aponta precipitação considerável, ficando tudo pela costa se de Espanha.  Será mesmo a fonte do guru?


----------



## psm (8 Out 2008 às 16:51)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Levante disse:


> Não sabia qual era a fonte do windguru, mas também nao era isso que estava em causa. Só estava a evidenciar há concordância na previsão de algo forte no Sábado para o Algarve, e acima de tudo a evidenciar que sempre acompanhei o guru e nunca vi um previsão de 41,9mm nem coisa que se pareça, daí a minha interior "questão de retórica"
> Quanto à fonte do windguru ser o fnmoc, nao sabia, mas fui agora consultar esse mesmo modelo que, supreendentemente ou não, nao aponta precipitação considerável, ficando tudo pela costa se de Espanha.  Será mesmo a fonte do guru?



  O windguru modela 2 vezes por dia(00) e (12), e o fnmoc 4 vezes, e nesta ultima run(06) não dá grande quantidade de precipitação, mas na (00)  já mostrava  valores consideraveis de precipitação.


----------



## vitamos (8 Out 2008 às 16:57)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



psm disse:


> O windguru modela 2 vezes por dia(00) e (12), e o fnmoc 4 vezes, e nesta ultima run(06) não dá grande quantidade de precipitação, mas na (00)  já mostrava  valores consideraveis de precipitação.



Já agora acrescento: Não só o windguru como outros sites de previsao baseados em modelos tais como o accuweather e o freemeteo entre outros actualizam menos vezes ao dia do que os modelos que lhes servem de inspiração. Por isso, apesar de serem bons sites de consulta de previsões, têm que ser sempre analisados com atenção uma vez que podem estar constantemente desactualizados.


----------



## windgirl (8 Out 2008 às 22:40)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Já agora acrescento: Não só o windguru como outros sites de previsao baseados em modelos tais como o accuweather e o freemeteo entre outros actualizam menos vezes ao dia do que os modelos que lhes servem de inspiração. Por isso, apesar de serem bons sites de consulta de previsões, têm que ser sempre analisados com atenção uma vez que podem estar constantemente desactualizados.



Boa noite
Como windsurfista, consulto o windguru (várias vezes ao dia...) 
O WG apresenta previsões com base nos vários modelos. A previsão baseada no GFS actualiza, tal como o GFS, de 6 em 6 horas sendo que tem um lag time relativamente ao run do GFS de 6h (isto é, as previsões com base no run das 12h do GFS são colocadas às 18h etc).
Na hora de verão as actualizações são às 0, 6, 12 e 18h e no inverno às 5, 11, 17, 23.


----------



## psm (8 Out 2008 às 22:41)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



windgirl disse:


> Boa noite
> Como windsurfista, consulto o windguru (várias vezes ao dia...)
> O WG apresenta previsões com base nos vários modelos. A previsão baseada no GFS actualiza, tal como o GFS, de 6 em 6 horas sendo que tem um lag time relativamente ao run do GFS de 6h (isto é, as previsões com base no run das 12h do GFS são colocadas às 18h etc).
> Na hora de verão as actualizações são às 0, 6, 12 e 18h e no inverno às 5, 11, 17, 23.





Já respondi no seguimento de outubro


----------



## Kraliv (8 Out 2008 às 22:59)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



miguel disse:


> Apenas Algarve?? *o Alentejo vai ver as melhores trovoadas no sábado ao fim da tarde*.







A acreditar nos Russos 


















A coisa promete ser


----------



## vitamos (9 Out 2008 às 09:56)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Sobre o evento do fim de semana parece que vamos ter que ter cautelas na afirmação da severidade do mesmo. Estamos de acordo que vamos ter instabilidade e potencial convectivo. Mas hoje os modelos parecem indicar uma diminuição da severidade local em algumas partes do sul do país. Por outro lado democratizam a chuva do fim semana...

Mas por outro lado depois da Esmeraldina ha sempre que ter atenção a este tipo de situações... cá estaremos 



Ps: Em relação ao assunto windguru, eu falei mais em relação aos modelos de previsão em geral, mas expressei-me mal, uma vez que estava em resposta a um post  De facto não conheço o windguru ao pormenor e não sei o timming das actualizações do mesmo  Quanto aos outros sites de previsão na generalidade tenho observado que não actualizam a cada run! Fica o meu pedido de desculpa pela imprecisão quanto ao Windguru e fico contente por saber que é tão bom ao nível da actualização


----------



## vitamos (9 Out 2008 às 11:12)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Saiu a run do GFS das 6z... não tem absolutamente nada a ver com a das 0z voltando a  apostar em severidade local... 

Neste tipo de situações é quase "esperar para ver..."


----------



## Snifa (9 Out 2008 às 11:51)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*









De acordo com a última run das 6 Z isto lá para sábado parece que se complica lá para as zonas do litoral alentejano,Lisboa e Setúbal para domingo já há uma maior distribuição da precipitação pelo País ( com o Norte incluído).Vamos aguardar pois são situações muito imprevisíveis.


----------



## stormy (9 Out 2008 às 12:02)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

o facto de estar mais distribuida a precipitaçao e ate a incerteza dos modelos só nos diz que resumidamente vai chover e trovejar com alguma intensidade no sul e centro com tendencia a deslocar-se para norte.
isto é podem haver problemas anywhere anytime como  aconteceu em coimbra em setembro e no algarve ha 15 dias.
do q se pode ter a certeza é q a frescura vai-se embora...
boas a todos


----------



## vitamos (9 Out 2008 às 17:15)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Notícias por demais surreais traz esta run das 12z do GFS

Para sábado à tarde primeira ronda pelo sul e centro sul com quantidades de precipitação muito elevadas para Setúbal e Lisboa, continuando pela noite e incidindo também pelo alto alentejo.

Para Domingo exactamente o mesmo cenário embora menos intenso, mas igualmente muito forte nos mesmíssimos locais.

Segunda feira terceiro round pelas regiões do sul embora mais fraco...

O norte e Centro Norte ficariam neste cenário a seco

Custa a crer numa run destas! Mas a situação merece claro toda a nossa atenção.


----------



## Brunomc (9 Out 2008 às 17:28)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

fui agora ao site do freemeteo..e prevê aqui para a minha cidade a tal precipitação forte mas no domingo..e trovoadas só la pra segunda..


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Out 2008 às 19:39)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

boas

esta ultima run vem sem duvida marcar  a festa para, sábado, domingo e segunda feira, a tendência dos modelos para esta situação já se vem mantendo à algum dias, espero que não mude mesmo na ultima, mas a run de hoje a noite vai ser importante não tanto com a localização do evento, (Centro e sul ) mas sim com a sua intensidade. Assim espero  

abraços


----------



## Lightning (9 Out 2008 às 21:40)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Epa desculpem a ignorância... Mas afinal "o que é que vem aí"?

Se bem me lembro, ha cerca de +/- um ano, tivemos aquela instabilidade toda no final de Setembro... TROVOADAS FORTES E GROSSAS  e MUITA chuva...

Nesses dias, as trovoadas vinham sempre de Espanha... (moro em corroios e elas passavam por aqui, seguindo para o mar...) Foram duas semanas que nunca esquecerei 

Será que este fim de semana se a temperatura subir, ou algo assim, posso contar com uns relâmpagozinhos e isso?


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2008 às 21:42)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Frank_Tornado disse:


> Epa desculpem a ignorância... Mas afinal "o que é que vem aí"?
> 
> Se bem me lembro, ha cerca de +/- um ano, tivemos aquela instabilidade toda no final de Setembro... TROVOADAS FORTES E GROSSAS  e MUITA chuva...
> 
> ...



Podes contar com isso  relâmpagozitos não sei te dizer ao certo mas com o isso podes contar   vai ser fixe vais ver


----------



## Lightning (9 Out 2008 às 21:46)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Epa ja tou muito mais contente 

O que vale é que so tenho aulas de manhã, de tarde posso ir fazer registos e tirar fotos 

Olha lá, Miguel, como é que puseste esses dados no teu perfil? aqueles que aparecem sempre no fim de cada mensagem que escreves, os extremos e isso??

Eu sei que se tem que ir a editar perfil, mas onde é que se coloca isso de maneira a que apareça?


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2008 às 21:50)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Frank_Tornado disse:


> Olha lá, Miguel, como é que puseste esses dados no teu perfil? aqueles que aparecem sempre no fim de cada mensagem que escreves, os extremos e isso??
> 
> Eu sei que se tem que ir a editar perfil, mas onde é que se coloca isso de maneira a que apareça?




Vais a Painel de controle e depois do lado esquerdo em editar assinatura! depois é escreveres o que queres...


----------



## Lightning (9 Out 2008 às 21:51)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Obrigado


----------



## Hawk (9 Out 2008 às 22:04)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Brunomc disse:


> o IM ja lançou o Alerta Amarelo para amanhã
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Creio que voltaram atrás. Neste momento não há alertas em território continental e na Madeira continua amarelo devido ao vento.


----------



## Lightning (9 Out 2008 às 22:12)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Espero que amanhã o céu desabe... descarregue toda a sua fúria...


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2008 às 22:15)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Frank_Tornado disse:


> Espero que amanhã o céu desabe... descarregue toda a sua fúria...



Sábado ao fim da tarde


----------



## Brunomc (9 Out 2008 às 22:18)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



> Creio que voltaram atrás. Neste momento não há alertas em território continental e na Madeira continua amarelo devido ao vento.



Eu fui lá ver agora..e continuam lá os alertas..


----------



## rijo (9 Out 2008 às 22:20)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

*GFS para domingo*


----------



## Lightning (9 Out 2008 às 22:20)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



miguel disse:


> Sábado ao fim da tarde



Nunca mais é Sábado ao fim da tarde


----------



## Redfish (9 Out 2008 às 22:30)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Então por onde anda o Vince?...as suas analises são uma mais valia para este forum


----------



## Redfish (9 Out 2008 às 22:32)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*


O Estofex coloca a linha vermelha quase a tocar no Algarve...mais uma situação para seguir.


----------



## Lightning (9 Out 2008 às 22:37)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Epa, uns tornados aqui em corroios eram SEMPRE bem-vindos... Ou então umas trovoadas das "GROSSAS", enfim... algo que desse para fotografar


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2008 às 22:37)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Se já está assim amanha então sábado mete nivel 3 de alerta no sul inteiro


----------



## Brunomc (9 Out 2008 às 22:39)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

pelas imagens de satélite parece que amanhã ja haverá a festa no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo..

lá tá o Estofex no seu melhor..


----------



## storm (9 Out 2008 às 22:40)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Eu não referi a linha vermelha, no mapa do Estofex porque pensei ser por causa da situação de Espanha.
Poderá ainda essa dita linha vir-nos a atingir?


----------



## Brigantia (9 Out 2008 às 22:41)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Atenção a esta saída do GFS, parece que está a confirmar a situação para Sábado para o Sul...vamos esperar pelo resto da saída para podermos fazer uma análise mais correcta da situação...


----------



## Brunomc (9 Out 2008 às 22:44)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



> Eu não referi a linha vermelha, no mapa do Estofex porque pensei ser por causa da situação de Espanha.
> Poderá ainda essa dita linha vir-nos a atingir?



Sim..talvez só a zona costeira do Algarve

Acho que os Algarvios deviam se preparar bem porque vai haver molho..


----------



## Hawk (9 Out 2008 às 22:46)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Brunomc disse:


> Eu fui lá ver agora..e continuam lá os alertas..




A hora de actualização é a mesma, mas aparecem-me alertas diferentes 








EDITADO: Já percebi o meu erro. Peço desculpa.


----------



## Lightning (9 Out 2008 às 22:46)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Eu quero é que venha mais ainda para "cima", assim Centro Sul, Setúbal, Almada...


----------



## Brunomc (9 Out 2008 às 22:50)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



> A hora de actualização é a mesma, mas aparecem-me alertas diferentes



Hawk carrega no link onde diz amanhã..ai já te aparece os alertas


----------



## Hawk (9 Out 2008 às 22:54)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Brunomc disse:


> Hawk carrega no link onde diz amanhã..ai já te aparece os alertas



Já percebi, obrigadíssimo


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2008 às 22:56)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Altamente!!!!!


----------



## Brunomc (9 Out 2008 às 22:57)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



> Já percebi, obrigadíssimo



de nada


----------



## Levante (9 Out 2008 às 22:59)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Na minha opinião a questão nao é se, mas sim onde é que vai haver temporal. Como é sabido nestas situações convectivas a impresibilidade impera, num local pode estar a acontecer o maior diluvio e 10km ao lado nem uma pinga! Acompanhei atentamente a situação da costa mediterranica de Espanha, e de facto só por aqui é possivel ver o potencial desta depressao. Varias localidades ultrapassaram os 100mm, muitas ficaram lá proximo, especialmente nas provincias de Valencia Murcia e Alicante. Na Andaluzia, trovoada com fartura junto à costa, e aquela que parecia uma pequena convecção no sat24 largou aquilo que os locais relataram no meteored como sendo das maiores chuvadas que já presenciaram. Há pouco em valencia 3 horas de diluvio, 30mm em 15m, 70-80mm numa hora... E o aviso nivel 2 do Estofex que alerta para condições propicias a supercells com granizo e possibilidade de tornados/grande tornado, também apontam para algo extremo. Claro que nisto dos tornados o estofex exagera sempre um pouco...mas a linha de nivel 2 praticamente toca aqui a Ria Formosa. O dia de amanha é decisivo, assim como a deslocação da depressao, visto que as condições sao ideais.


----------



## stormy (13 Out 2008 às 17:43)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

e agora....frio a partir de quinta frio esse com possiveis temperaturas negativas nas areas do NE de portugal ( como de costume, 9meses de inverno e 3 de inferno).
aqui em lisboa estou ainda a espera da primeira noite desde maio com Tmin abaixo de 10Cº...em sines ja tivemos 9.6Cº 
quanto a chuva poderemos contar com 2 frentes frias pouco activas na prox semana mas ainda falta tempo.
de resto o AA vai predominar e fazer do tempo uma seca em todos os seus sentidos


----------



## Aurélio (13 Out 2008 às 17:44)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Boas analisando os modelos de hoje e ultimos dias a tendencia 
e que este ano não exista sistemas depressionários com sistemas frontais dado que o anticiclone que já li em vários sitios vai existir no Norte da Europa ( desde o Norte de Portugal até á Finlandia ) vai trazer nestes meses uma grande seca e o se o seu posicionamento favorecer frio da Europa central !!!

Nada mais há a dizer ... este ano vai ser o bloqueio total ... vá lá que choveu bem nestes primeiros dias ... ( apesar de ter chovido pra ai 3 dias desde Setembro ) !!

Agora vamos começar a chupar no dedo !!

Sou pessimista? Talvez sim ... talvez mais realista ....


----------



## psm (13 Out 2008 às 17:55)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Aos dois posts anteriores gostava como pessoa que viesse pela 1ª vez a este forum, como chegaram os dois a essas conclusões e às suas respectivas provas(modelos) porque para mim está muito vago.


----------



## Dan (13 Out 2008 às 17:56)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



stormy disse:


> e agora....frio a partir de quinta frio esse com possiveis temperaturas negativas nas areas do NE de portugal ( como de costume, 9meses de inverno e 3 de inferno).
> aqui em lisboa estou ainda a espera da primeira noite desde maio com Tmin abaixo de 10Cº...em sines ja tivemos 9.6Cº



E com um pouco de sorte, até alguma precipitação na 4ª feira resultante da passagem da superfície frontal


----------



## vitamos (13 Out 2008 às 17:58)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Apenas duas notas. Em primeiro lugar para o stormy e embora tenhas razão na maioria da análise descritiva, penso que esta semana não vamos ter ainda grandes possibilidades de ver temperaturas negativas (como vimos no início do mês). Isto pelo que o GFS diz (o único que vi a run actual). Mais lá para a frente começa a existir essa possibilidade com pelo menos a temperatura a 850hPA a descer bastante, mas isso no looooongo prazo, aquele no qual não confio no GFS. De qualquer forma veremos as próximas saídas...

Quanto ao que o Aurélio disse é um receio... dele e de muitos, muitas vezes desabafado em conversas recorrentes! Alguns discordam. No fundo são previsões sazonais, desejos, incertezas... acho é que neste momento não temos modelos que possam afirmar tal coisa! Pelo menos neste tópico de previsões e alertas talvez não se justifique falar disso... 

Eu não estou a dizer isto para ser chato... Só que muita gente vai passando por aqui e lê estas linhas, fazendo a sua interpretação... E o que ás vezes entre nós podemos perceber "nas entrelinhas", outros não compreenderão da mesma forma, certamente. E eu acredito que este pode (e deve) ser um espaço de informação pública!


----------



## Fantkboy (13 Out 2008 às 18:08)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Segundo os modelos a tendência é para termos um inverno frio!

Aqui a anomalia prevista para este outono/inverno

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images/euT2mSea.gif

por meses!

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images/euT2mMon.gif

Tendência para tambem termos um outono/inverno um quanto ou tanto seco!

Precipitações

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images/euPrecSea.gif

Separado por meses

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images/euPrecMon.gif

Tendências não passa de tendências! Uma la nina fraquita!


----------



## psm (13 Out 2008 às 18:14)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Fantkboy disse:


> Segundo os modelos a tendência é para termos um inverno frio!
> 
> Aqui a anomalia prevista para este outono/inverno
> 
> ...






Já agora se arranjares o do ecmwf e fazer o cruzamento de dados.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Out 2008 às 18:18)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

OK ... para os menos atentos em relação aos fenómenos da meteorologia e que não sabem onde os leitores e escritores habituais deste forum vão buscar as suas convicções, factos, teorias, etc ....

Análise dos modelos para os proximos 15 dias: 
3/4 semana: 
http://expert.weatheronline.co.uk/pslv_frame.htm


Previsão sazonal: 






Edit: já agora as cores indicam não a quantidade de precipitação mas sim os desvios em relação á média para os respectivos meses !!

Espero que agora os leitores do forum saibam que o que dizemos não cai do céu ... e que tem sempre uma base por trás, contudo deve-se destacar que apesar de os inumeros modelos de previsão indicarem  a forma como a atmosfera se vai comportar ... esta tem o seu grau de fiabilidade assim como as nossas próprias convicções !!!


----------



## stormy (13 Out 2008 às 18:22)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Dan disse:


> E com um pouco de sorte, até alguma precipitação na 4ª feira resultante da passagem da superfície frontal



quem sabe se apanhas ai a primeira ocorrencia de sleet do ano...........
é um pouco improvavel sejamos realistas
acho que este inverno vamos ter condições razoaveis para a repetição do 18 de fev e este anticiclone continental anda a trazer invernos mornos( note-se que em neste ano as Tmin absolutas foram registadas, em muitas estações, no mes de março).
boas a todos


----------



## stormy (13 Out 2008 às 18:30)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

eu nao confio muito nos modelos sazonais mas é um facto que desde agosto que eles andam razoavelmente consistentes em relaçao a um inverno seco e com a T pouco acima da media... só o resto do outono é que será um pouco fresco.
acho que este inverno vai ser similar ao de 2007/2008.


----------



## Dan (13 Out 2008 às 18:32)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



stormy disse:


> quem sabe se apanhas ai a primeira ocorrencia de sleet do ano...........
> é um pouco improvavel sejamos realistas



Agora é completamente impossível. Chegou a cair algum gelo no dia 25 de Outubro de 2003 com uma máxima de apenas 5,4ºC, mas as condições eram bem diferentes.


----------



## psm (13 Out 2008 às 18:35)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Está a sair uma uma run(fnmoc), e nessa previsão não se vê onde as temperaturas desçam tanto na quinta feira, aponta sim para estabilidadee com uma fraca frente a entrar no noroeste da PI.
Quero realçar que a actividade tropical continua activa, e por isso a ITHZ ainda está por latitudes elevadas.


----------



## stormy (13 Out 2008 às 18:41)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

15Cº na terra nova e 10Cº quase na gronelandia
devia ser uma bruta duma depressao a sugar ar quente dos tropicos na sua fase quente.....brutal o contraste entre a fase quente e fria a frente devia ser muito potente
de resto e verdade sleet na 4ª e impossivel pensava que te referias á outra 4ª...


----------



## stormy (13 Out 2008 às 18:43)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



psm disse:


> Está a sair uma uma run(fnmoc), e nessa previsão não se vê onde as temperaturas desçam tanto na quinta feira, aponta sim para estabilidadee com uma fraca frente a entra no noroeste da PI.
> Quero realçar que a actividade tropical continua activa, e por isso a ITHZ ainda está por latitudes elevadas.



nao é ICTZ ?
a grande actividade tropical é capaz de ter um efeito de fortalecimento do jet polar e da frente polar....enquanto o AA e obrigado aficar mais fraco devido á elevada SST...


----------



## psm (13 Out 2008 às 18:48)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

:





stormy disse:


> nao é ICTZ ?



Enganei-me e tu também ITCZ em português ZCIT por isso estamos quites


----------



## Dan (13 Out 2008 às 18:48)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



stormy disse:


> 15Cº na terra nova e 10Cº quase na gronelandia
> devia ser uma bruta duma depressao a sugar ar quente dos tropicos na sua fase quente.....brutal o contraste entre a fase quente e fria a frente devia ser muito potente
> de resto e verdade sleet na 4ª e impossivel pensava que te referias á outra 4ª...



A outra 4ª feira ainda vem tão longe


----------



## stormy (13 Out 2008 às 18:51)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



psm disse:


> :
> 
> Enganei-me e tu também ITCZ em português ZCIT por isso estamos quites



poisq sena tens razao.......é da pressa ( tenho uma peguena celula agora a NE)


----------



## Vince (13 Out 2008 às 18:52)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Aurélio disse:


> Espero que agora os leitores do forum saibam que o que dizemos não cai do céu ... e que tem sempre uma base por trás, contudo deve-se destacar que apesar de os inumeros modelos de previsão indicarem  a forma como a atmosfera se vai comportar ... esta tem o seu grau de fiabilidade assim como as nossas próprias convicções !!!



Pronto, mas assim com tudo melhor explicado ficamos a saber de onde vieram as tuas ideias pois às vezes há mesmo coisas que caem do céu, não era o teu caso. De qualquer forma as previsões sazonais a muitos meses já sabemos como são, são armas de descredibilização massiva, convêm usar com cuidado e respectivos avisos para a sua fiabilidade


----------



## DRC (13 Out 2008 às 18:58)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

PREVISÕES AMANHÃ (14 OUT. 2008)

(estado do tempo)








(Máximas)







ACABOU-SE A CHUVA (POR AGORA)


----------



## psm (13 Out 2008 às 19:55)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Só para verem como a mais de 4 ou 5 dias as previsões entre modelos são tão dispares, nesta ultima run do fnmoc(nogap) "dá" um emblosamento a partir de sabado, e uma frente fria para terça feira.


----------



## belem (13 Out 2008 às 20:11)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

É algo complicado,é...


----------



## stormy (13 Out 2008 às 20:21)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



belem disse:


> É algo complicado,é...



as tantas o frio seria bom para diminuir a evapotranspiração e preservar as culturas e florestas diminuindo o metabolismo vegetal e o stress fisiologico.
bem vamos acompanhar a situação.....
boas


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2008 às 23:18)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Parece que o AA anda a querer ir até há Escandinávia   esperemos que assim se mantenha a tendência.


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2008 às 23:29)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Esta run carrega na instabilidade na sexta e sábado   clap se amanha mantiver penso que poderemos ter mais dois dias de aguaceiros e trovoadas  como podem ver não tivemos de esperar muito


----------



## psm (13 Out 2008 às 23:49)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Desculpem vos dizer mas o gfs anda a reboque dos os outros 2 modelos é um decalque do fnmoc(nogap)run(12) e mais extremo que o ecmwf, e a partir das 96 horas não tem uma definição concreta.


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2008 às 23:57)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Espero amanha vir aqui confirmar as trovoadas e aguaceiros a partir de sexta   não vão ser grandes trovoadas em principio mas pelo menos volta a aumentar a instabilidade de Norte a Sul primeiro norte depois sul  se não adiar ou retirar seria isto  veremos amanha...


----------



## AnDré (14 Out 2008 às 00:14)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Parece que o AA anda a querer ir até há Escandinávia   esperemos que assim se mantenha a tendência.



Se vai para a Escandinávia, então parece que vai com as costas quentes!
Para o mesmo periodo que indicaste, a anomalia das temperaturas previstas é a seguinte:







Quanto à precipitação prevista para a próxima sexta-feira, é melhor não nos entusiasmarmos muito.
Mas pode ser que...


----------



## vitamos (14 Out 2008 às 09:34)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Curioso evoluir dos modelos de facto...

Com menor ou maior intensidade de precipitação parece haver uma convergência dos modelos para algo no fim de semana... O interessante é o cenário traçado a partir daí! Antes falávamos aqui da persistência do cenário anticiclónico... hoje europeu, gfs e nogaps parecem querer romper com a monotonia a médio prazo. Se continuarem afinados Outubro pode não ser tão parado quanto isso...


----------



## stormy (14 Out 2008 às 10:12)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

la esta o ecm e as STD...ja viram a previsao p o final da proxima semana....
quanto a instabilidade ela vira no fim de semana juntamente com temperaturas amenas...
boas


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Out 2008 às 11:35)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



AnDré disse:


>



Pouco a pouco as coisas estão a mudar :assobio:


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Out 2008 às 12:39)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Tirando um ou outro aguaceiro na sexta ou no sábado, a instabilidade a sério pode voltar na 4ª semana de Outubro com uma cut-off a sudoeste do Algarve.


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2008 às 13:53)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Tirando um ou outro aguaceiro na sexta ou no sábado, a instabilidade a sério pode voltar na 4ª semana de Outubro com uma cut-off a sudoeste do Algarve.





Sim parece que sim , mas como o GFS tem tendência de põr e tirar logo a seguir....
não admira que na proxima ou próximas runs este cenário fique totalmente oposto ao previsto.... 







Antes de chegar a esta posição o sistema depressionário vai estar em frente às costas de Portugal  a partir de terça feira 21/10 e vai evoluindo para sul. Com esta evolução prevista é de esperar boas quantidades de precipitação e até trovoadas...claro que isto pode mudar  já nas próximas runs.... e a tendência vai ser para colocar o AA no lugar da depressão......


----------



## DRC (14 Out 2008 às 20:17)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Na minha opinião este mês de Outubro acabou 
(em termos de chuva e trovoadas) a partir de
agora tempo seco (ou quase, com a possibilidade 
de alguma chuva, mas penso que não será nada 
de especial) e a descida gradual das temperaturas.

Nota: Isto trata-se apenas da minha opinião pessoal.


----------



## miguel (14 Out 2008 às 23:30)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Sexta e Sábado penso que se pode já falar em aguaceiros fracos a moderados e talvez uma ou outra trovoada 

Abraços


----------



## DRC (15 Out 2008 às 21:51)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

O Institudo de Meteorologia 
prevê para o próximo
fim-de-semana (18 e 19)
a ocorrência de Períodos 
de chuva e aguaceiros.
Pode ser que dê alguma coisa, mas dúvido.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Out 2008 às 23:32)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Bem, não vem aí o frio, mas pelo menos vamos ter uma descida das temperaturas  vai apenas ficar fresquinho  essencialmente no norte.


----------



## AnDré (16 Out 2008 às 13:27)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Nos últimos dias tem-se assistido a uma série de off-topics dentro deste tópico denominado de *"Previsão do Tempo e Alertas"*. 

De todos os cantinhos do fórum, este e o dos furacões são aqueles que exigem uma maior responsabilidade no que diz respeito ao que neles é escrito.

Não é suposto deixarem-se comentários, fazerem-se análises próprias ou opiniões pessoais que não sejam minimamente bem fundamentadas.
Para isso existem outros lugares que não este. Temos por exemplo:
- O seguimento meteorológico
- Desejos/Previsão para Outono 2008 !! 

Por isso, venho relembrar que existem *Regras dos Tópicos de Previsões e Alertas*



> * Mensagens cujo conteúdo seja apenas e só considerações de ser bom, do mau, alegrias ou frustrações de carácter subjectivo e pessoal serão eliminadas ou movidas para outro tópico apropriado.
> 
> * Mensagens que não cumpram as regras agradecemos que não sejam respondidas ou se lhes faça citação pois serão igualmente removidas. Não percam tempo a responder a outra coisa que não seja sobre o tema do tópico.




Estas regras foram criadas, não para ir contra a liberdade de expressão dos foristas, mas para dar a maior credibilidade possível ao nível da informação aqui prestada.

Aconselho a todos a leitura das mesmas no tópico que foi indicado!


----------



## psm (16 Out 2008 às 19:16)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Aurélio disse:


> Não queria ser incoveniente nem parecer ser mais esperto ... mas aconselho-te a mudar de site ...
> Mesmo que se venha a verificar esse suposto furação quando chegar a essa altura não passará de uma mera depressão normal sem quaisquer caracteristicas tropicais !!!
> 
> Fonte desta sabedoria : a experiencia de outras situações similares e o facto dessa depressão entrar em águas mais frias e consequentemente perder as suas caracteristicas tropicais





Este é mais um modelo(NOGAPS) entre vários, e que na ultima situação depressionária que houve, foi o que se aproximou mais daquilo que aconteceu em Portugal, também é o usado pelo instituto hidrográfico, tal como o ecmwf em modelagem para ondulação, o facto de o expor, foi devido ás incertezas desta situação referente a este sistema sistema tropical que esta a influenciar todos modelos.
Devo de referir novamente, que no meu post das 12.26 pus este sistema como extra tropical, e neste ultimo post, é também como extra tropical


----------



## camrov8 (16 Out 2008 às 19:39)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at5+shtml/145247.shtml?tswind120#contents

pode ser cedo mas o noaa coloca o omar a vir na nossa direcção


----------



## AnDré (16 Out 2008 às 20:03)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



camrov8 disse:


> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at5+shtml/145247.shtml?tswind120#contents
> 
> pode ser cedo mas o noaa coloca o omar a vir na nossa direcção


*
Atenção à afirmação que é feita!*

A probabilidade do Omar chegar aos Açores é *inferior a 30%*. E nem sequer é como furacão!
Quando ao continente, então aí a probabilidade é praticamente inexistente!





Como disse este tópico é para ser usado da forma mais consciente e séria possivel! Não é nenhum tópico de devaneios!




Aurélio disse:


> * Previsão e Alertas * parece-me bem que se analise os modelos até 15 dias desde que se fundamente aquilo que se está a dizer.



Ainda que muito fundamentada, acho impossivel fazer-se uma previsão a tão longa data. Para as próximas 90h já é o que é, então para as próximas 360h é ir além dos devaneios.
Alertas então, a menos de 48h são muitíssimo improváveis!

Retomemos o tópico indo ao assunto dele mesmo:* "Previsão do Tempo e Alertas"*


----------



## DRC (16 Out 2008 às 20:43)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Para já vamos ter períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros
,em especial 6ª feira e sábado.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Out 2008 às 23:15)

*Re: Desejos/Previsão para Outono 2008 !!*

Isto tá cada vez pior, os modelos é só pó e mais pó não há uma unica frente de jeito nos próximos 15 dias na nossa direcção.

 quem me dera alguma chuva, só pedia 10 mm durante a noite, só para a sentir a cair.


----------



## rijo (17 Out 2008 às 01:15)

*Re: Desejos/Previsão para Outono 2008 !!*



Mário Barros disse:


> Isto tá cada vez pior, os modelos é só pó e mais pó não há uma unica frente de jeito nos próximos 15 dias na nossa direcção.
> 
> quem me dera alguma chuva, só pedia 10 mm durante a noite, só para a sentir a cair.



Acho que vai ser durante a manhã...


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Out 2008 às 03:51)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Não é nenhum tópico de devaneios!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bravo André. Assim é que é falar.
Há tópicos para os desejos .Há tópicos para as vontades.
Aqui , por favor ,é alerta e na sua ausência, previsão com base fundamentada.
Sendo este um dos tópicos mais lidos desta já  vasta comunidade Meteopt,haja  a exigência de rigor.
Só assim continuaremos a crescer.
E já agora, em mais um acto de  liberdade mesmo nesta contextualidade, aqui vai um devaneio:
-A 200 horas, bem longe das 360 de devaneios,
mas a 200 horas, afinal  bem perto dos mesmos e como tal valerá só o que vale,
os modelos de referência começam a esboçar  um Verão de S.Martinho antecipado em cerca de 15 dias.
Isto é:a partir de 24/25 OUTUBRO começaria uma consistente e duradoira circulação anticiclónica de Sueste em toda a Ibéria.
Já houve previsões de 200 horas não muito afastadas do verificável.É verdade que às vezes acontece.
Mas é claro que amanhã tudo eventualmente se alterará.
E mesmo que haja insistência, 180 horas ainda serão eternidade .Mas cá estaremos para validar ou não tal desenlace.
Para já alguma chuva avulsa no centro/sul.
Depois na terça, alguma a norte e descida das temperaturas.
Depois ? Verão de S.Martinho?
Há uns senhores do tempo que por ora vão dizendo que sim.


----------



## vitamos (17 Out 2008 às 09:42)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



nimboestrato disse:


> Depois ? Verão de S.Martinho?
> Há uns senhores do tempo que por ora vão dizendo que sim.



Antecipado talvez... mas de facto parece haver essa tendência! Já para a próxima semana todos os modelos parecem querer acertar agulhas e, esquecendo devaneios que por ontem ainda cá andavam quiçá um pouco "OMARados", carregam os seus modelos naquele vermelho intenso, com aquelas linhas acompanhadas por números bem altos, que mesmo para os mais leigos nestas lides, indica um factor, estabilidade e bom tempo (bom tempo que por aqui muitas vezes designamos por mau tempo). E se pelo menos três modelos (Europeu, Nogaps, gfs...) já alinham claramente nesta dança, e pese embora a distância, o melhor é refrescarmos as nossas faces com os pingos do fim de semana, porque para a frente é provável que tenhamos o sol, a acompanhar as primeiras castanhas da época (PS: E por falar em castanhas, que bem que já cheira nas ruas!)


----------



## vitamos (17 Out 2008 às 10:01)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Faço uma correcção ao post anterior. De facto o* nimboestrato* está correctíssimo ao falar das datas 24 e 25 de Outubro, porque para a próxima semana ainda existe a probabilidade de alguma instabilidade e é a partir daí que parece haver um padrão mais comum. Isto pelo menos por aquilo que os modelos indicam! 

Foi um lapso de análise (devido ao sono) pelo qual me penintencio 

De qualquer forma fica como certa a instabilidade do fim de semana nomeadamente a sul!


----------



## Fantkboy (18 Out 2008 às 00:09)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

O nosso ECMWF em sintonia!  concerteza! 







Mas claro... Até as 114h ainda vai correr muita tinta!


----------



## rufer (18 Out 2008 às 12:15)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Também não gosto do frio. Mas as temperaturas vão baixar. Não me parece é que seja algo muito acentuado. Daqui a 3 ou 4 dias depois volta ao que estamos.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2008 às 23:59)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

As coisas estão a ficar giras


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Out 2008 às 22:54)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Bem, ainda estamos um pouco longe de tal data que anuncia Agreste, mas esperemos que as coisas assim se mantenham, já que o frio parece querer instalar-se.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Out 2008 às 09:48)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

E segundo o IM para 4 feira vai cair neve nos pontos mais altos da serra da estrela durante a manhã


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2008 às 10:20)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Chasing Thunder disse:


> E segundo o IM para 4 feira vai cair neve nos pontos mais altos da serra da estrela durante a manhã



Tudo indica que sim!
Quarta-feira poderá vir a ser o primeiro dia de neve na Serra deste Outono.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Out 2008 às 19:49)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

É verdade esta Quarta teremos uma descida acentuada que vai durar umas horas porque depois a partir de Quinta chega o D. Martinho I, que poderá ter como descendentes o D. Martinho II 

Que pasmaceira de Outono ... se não fosse aqueles dois dias em choveu mais do que provavelemente vaiu chover até ao final de Novembro !!

Toca a regar tudo .... irra,tou farto de invernos secos ou amenos ...


----------



## stormy (20 Out 2008 às 20:17)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Aurélio disse:


> É verdade esta Quarta teremos uma descida acentuada que vai durar umas horas porque depois a partir de Quinta chega o D. Martinho I, que poderá ter como descendentes o D. Martinho II
> 
> Que pasmaceira de Outono ... se não fosse aqueles dois dias em choveu mais do que provavelemente vaiu chover até ao final de Novembro !!
> 
> Toca a regar tudo .... irra,tou farto de invernos secos ou amenos ...


 
eu adoro invernos quentes e extremamente chuvosos assim ha 4m de neve na estrela e ingleses a nadar na praia de faro assim todos ficam contentes ( aqui nos olivais agora 21.4Cº e ceu  pouco nublado por cumulus )


----------



## DRC (20 Out 2008 às 20:35)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Previsão do Tempo
3ª Feira - 21 de Outubro de 2008







Períodos de Chuva no NORTE, 
que chegarão ao CENTRO ao longo da tarde, 
passando gradualmente ao regime de aguaceiros (em geral fracos)


----------



## *Dave* (20 Out 2008 às 21:58)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Infelizmente as previsões já estão um pouco alteradas...


----------



## psm (20 Out 2008 às 22:45)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Praticamente estabilidade anticliconica até ao dia 28, e ai poderá que haja mudança de padrão que aqui vou apresentar pelo mapa dos 300 hp do nogap, e que é muito similar ao o do ecmwf.
https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/wxmap_cg...cgi?area=ngp_atlantic&prod=w30&dtg=2008102012


----------



## Minho (20 Out 2008 às 22:48)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Claríssima e bem delimitadas as massas de ar polar e sub-tropical no Airmass do Meteosat







Meteosat


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Out 2008 às 22:51)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Minho disse:


> Claríssima e bem delimitadas as massas de ar polar e sub-tropical no Airmass do Meteosat
> 
> Meteosat



Podes crer Minho, imagem belissima do contraste quente e frio


----------



## Agreste (20 Out 2008 às 22:58)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Digamos que é o fim do verão. Passada a frente entrarão as altas pressões e ficamos com dias amenos e noites frias. O IM aponta para geada já na noite de quarta-feira. 

É preciso virem umas geaditas para as castanhas saberem melhor


----------



## psm (21 Out 2008 às 09:43)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

O que é deveras supreendente é os elevados valores de geopotencial que estão previstos a oeste noroeste da peninsula vou pôr o modelo dos 500 hp do nogaps pois é semelhante e bem mais defenido que ecmwf.


https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/wxmap_cg...cgi?area=ngp_atlantic&prod=500&dtg=2008102100

ps: para mais simples entender o azul é relativo à divergencia,e o marron é o de convergencia, ambos têm valores de vorticidade que os seus respectivos valores estão apresentados no canto superior direito..


----------



## stormy (21 Out 2008 às 13:43)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

tal como dizia na semana passada vem ai o vento e o frio q só diminuirao no final da semana depois logo se vê apesar do ecm prever q o AA vai pra gronelandia


----------



## Aurélio (21 Out 2008 às 13:58)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Não percebi porqueé que a minha mensagem de ontem entre as 19h00 e as 20h00 desapareceu ontem ... mas pronto !!

Enfim ... !!


----------



## ACalado (21 Out 2008 às 14:04)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Aurélio disse:


> Não percebi porqueé que a minha mensagem de ontem entre as 19h00 e as 20h00 desapareceu ontem ... mas pronto !!
> 
> Enfim ... !!



tenta confirmar se não foi movida para outro tópico ou assim


----------



## JoãoDias (21 Out 2008 às 14:18)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Pelo menos de acordo com as temperaturas previstas pelos modelos tanto a 500hPa como a 850hPa é bem possível que tenhamos pontualmente temperaturas a rondar os 30ºC


----------



## Aurélio (21 Out 2008 às 14:23)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Já tinha reparado nisso .... pelo site do WestWind.ch em que vemos as temperaturas na peninsula iberica e Europa isto vai-se manter no quentinho com temperaturas acimados 20 mesmo no final do mes ... 

Mas acho que isso vai depender da posição do anti-ciclone !!


----------



## Vince (21 Out 2008 às 14:29)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Aurélio disse:


> e antes que a minha mensagem seja movida ou apagada sei lá pra onde ..




Não te zangues Aurélio. Tenta ser compreensível. O problema é o mesmo de sempre. Há alguém que resolve desabafar com o estado do tempo. Se ficasse por aí não haveria problema nenhum, o que se passa é que nunca fica por aí, e ao primeiro desabafo seguem-se montes de respostas do mesmo teor e acaba tudo numa amálgama de mensagens sobre gostos subjectivos e preferências pessoais que já nada têm a ver com o espírito e as regras do tópico. Acho que não é difícil todos conseguirmos contribuir para este tópico ter um certo nível mais virado para a análise e fundamentação e não de conversa acessória a desviar-se por vezes do tema. Penso que ganhamos todos.


----------



## Lightning (21 Out 2008 às 14:30)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Resumindo, se nao me engano, o que vocês querem dizer é que se os factores estiverem combinados, a seguir a este pequeno sistema frontal que nos vai afectar hoje e um bocado de amanhã, vamos ter temperaturas à volta dos 30 graus???


----------



## stormy (21 Out 2008 às 14:36)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Frank_Tornado disse:


> Resumindo, se nao me engano, o que vocês querem dizer é que se os factores estiverem combinados, a seguir a este pequeno sistema frontal que nos vai afectar hoje e um bocado de amanhã, vamos ter temperaturas à volta dos 30 graus???


parem de inventar....q cena..
vai estar fresco ate ao final da semana e depois a T sobe mas duvido q passe dos 25Cº em todo o territorio.
e isto é se o cenario do ecm nao se realizar.....


----------



## stormy (21 Out 2008 às 14:39)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

ainda mais haverá instabilidade ou seja aguaceiros  ate 5ª/6ª desta semana


----------



## Snifa (21 Out 2008 às 14:39)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Frank_Tornado disse:


> Resumindo, se nao me engano, o que vocês querem dizer é que se os factores estiverem combinados, a seguir a este pequeno sistema frontal que nos vai afectar hoje e um bocado de amanhã, vamos ter temperaturas à volta dos 30 graus???





Penso que nãqo chegará a tanto, poderemos ter dias com máximas de 25/28 graus com uma corrente de Leste.

O mais significativo para hoje ao fim da tarde é a viragem do vento para Norte e aumento da intensidade, aliás aqui já sopra de Norte com 30 km/h e a temperatura a descer  neste momento 13 graus , chove moderadamente.O vento cada vez aumenta mais, registei agora 38 km/h NNW, vem aí frio!


----------



## stormy (21 Out 2008 às 14:47)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Snifa disse:


> Penso que nãqo chegará a tanto, poderemos ter dias com máximas de 25/28 graus com uma corrente de Leste.
> 
> O mais significativo para hoje ao fim da tarde é a viragem do vento para Norte e aumento da intensidade, aliás aqui já sopra de Norte com 30 km/h e a temperatura a descer  neste momento 13 graus , chove moderadamente.O vento cada vez aumenta mais, registei agora 38 km/h NNW, vem aí frio!



se o cenario do ecm se realizar o frio volta na prox semana ( 3ª/4ª feira) .
apesar da T poder chegar aos 25Cº 28Cº no FDS as minimas ficarao baixas entre os 9Cº e os 14Cº pelo menos no sul, no norte serao noites bem frias e com geadas no NE ate 6ª ou 
sabado depois as minimas subirao um pouquito no domingo e inicio da prox semana.  
resumindo esta tudo ainda muito incerto a pertir da prox 3ªfeira.


----------



## JoãoDias (21 Out 2008 às 14:49)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



stormy disse:


> parem de inventar....q cena..
> vai estar fresco ate ao final da semana e depois a T sobe mas duvido q passe dos 25Cº em todo o territorio.
> e isto é se o cenario do ecm nao se realizar.....



Permita-me discordar. Ontem com apenas 11ºC a 850hPa a máxima em Pedras Rubras foi de 24ºC. Ora com o efeito de ilha de calor na cidade do Porto terão estado certamente 26 a 27ºC. Com temperaturas na ordem dos 15ºC a 850hPa nos próximos dias é bem possível haver locais a tocar nos 30ºC na zona litoral norte, isto claro se as condições previstas neste momento se verificarem realmente. De realçar ainda que ontem a máxima registou-se perto do meio-dia, já que a partir daí começou a nublar um pouco o que impediu que a temp subisse ainda mais.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Out 2008 às 14:52)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



stormy disse:


> parem de inventar....q cena..
> vai estar fresco ate ao final da semana e depois a T sobe mas duvido q passe dos 25Cº em todo o territorio.
> e isto é se o cenario do ecm nao se realizar.....



Qual inventar qual carapuça ....  
A imagem está lá não é ficção .... se a imagem for a mesma no fim de semana então teremos uma corrente de leste/nordeste com temperaturas acima dos 20º em todo o territorio mas nem pensar em temperaturas nos 30ºC !!

Não fui eu que falei em 30º C !!
Daqui a 8/10 dias já não digo nada ... pois na posição em que vai ficar (previsão ) a temperatura vai depender se o anti-ciclone estiver mais á esquerda ou á direita, para sabermos se teremos mais frio ou calor ... mas sempre falei em temperaturas acima dos 20 e não 30 C !!

É favor não distorcer tudo !!


----------



## stormy (21 Out 2008 às 15:00)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Aurélio disse:


> Qual inventar qual carapuça ....
> A imagem está lá não é ficção .... se a imagem for a mesma no fim de semana então teremos uma corrente de leste/nordeste com temperaturas acima dos 20º em todo o territorio mas nem pensar em temperaturas nos 30ºC !!
> 
> Não fui eu que falei em 30º C !!
> ...


temperaturas altas ou baixas nos 850hpa nao indicam muito calor ou nao pois pode haver uma camada com T homogenea desde o solo até aos 850hpa e portanto estarem 15Cº la em cima e 23Cº no solo ou tambem pode suceder o contrario.
virá algum calor mas se vai durar ou nao so vamos saber daqui a umas 48/72h


----------



## Aurélio (21 Out 2008 às 15:05)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Não te zangues Aurélio. Tenta ser compreensível. O problema é o mesmo de sempre. Há alguém que resolve desabafar com o estado do tempo. Se ficasse por aí não haveria problema nenhum, o que se passa é que nunca fica por aí, e ao primeiro desabafo seguem-se montes de respostas do mesmo teor e acaba tudo numa amálgama de mensagens sobre gostos subjectivos e preferências pessoais que já nada têm a ver com o espírito e as regras do tópico. Acho que não é difícil todos conseguirmos contribuir para este tópico ter um certo nível mais virado para a análise e fundamentação e não de conversa acessória a desviar-se por vezes do tema. Penso que ganhamos todos.



Bem, *Vince *eu não estou zangado... mas sinceramente não sei o que se passou para tomares essa decisão e pelo jeito apagaste mais mensagens além da minha.
Eu colocei a mensagem que por acaso não era qualquer desabafo, mas sim relatei um facto ( não fundamentado é certo ) falando em D. Martinho I e II mas para mencionar o estado do tempo PREVISTO até á altura do S.Martinho e respectivo verão de s.martinho ( que não é ficção existe todos os anos )

A mensagem foi colocada, e estava no sitio correcto pois era uma previsão e por isso pertencia ao tópico correcto, e fui trabalhar.

O que aconteceu depois isso já não sei mas se quiseres explicar-me melhor agradecia pois toda a informação aqui colocada pertence ao tópico apesar de nem sempre estar bem fundamentada podendo dar azo a confusões de quem lê !!!
Obrigado !! 

PS: Mas foi minha mensagem que fez descanbar o tópico ??????


----------



## Vince (21 Out 2008 às 15:27)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Aurélio disse:


> Bem, *Vince *eu não estou zangado... mas sinceramente não sei o que se passou para tomares essa decisão e pelo jeito apagaste mais mensagens além da minha.



Ela não foi apagada, essa e outras foram movidas para o seguimento de acordo com as regras do tópico:


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Out 2008 às 15:45)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



stormy disse:


> parem de inventar....q cena..
> vai estar fresco ate ao final da semana ...



e também diz que vamos ter aguaceiros até quinta/ sexta?

Oh Stormy, não andamos a ver os mesmos modelos, de certeza.
E aqui acho que ninguém terá prazer em inventar seja o que for.
A recuperação das temperaturas depois da descida abrupta de hoje far-se-á já a partir de quinta-feira e no final de semana conto fazer uma boa praia com muito sol, temperaturas convidativas e ausência de vento (nortada).
Depois lá para o meio da semana que vem talvez, o frio chegue mas até lá muitas alterações ainda estarão na calha.


----------



## *Dave* (21 Out 2008 às 19:16)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

As previsões voltam a ficar melhor .

A probabilidade de estas previsões conterem erros será menor, pois faltam apenas 30h !


----------



## stormy (21 Out 2008 às 23:55)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

bem a previsao é a seguinte durante o periodo entre amanha e a prox 4ª: a temperatura minima   em lisboa rondara entre 11/13Cº, ate 6ª feira, e depois andara a volta dos 15Cº.
quanto as maximas elas subirao ate 26Cº no FDS e manter-se-ao assim desde sabado ate quarta feira.
quanto a chuva poderao cair uns aguaceiros fracos amanha e depois mas chuva a serio so na segunda metade da prox semana altura em que outra frente vai chegar e uma possivel cut-off  bastante intensa vai formar-se ( segundo o GFS).


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2008 às 13:33)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Pois mas eu evitei falar nisso pois a localização dessa mesma depressão é a meu ver uma incónita pois ora a têm colocado a atingir Portugal, ora apenas Espanha, mas como dizes irá trazer, caso nos atinga aguaceiros de actividade fraca a moderada que na Serra da Estrela, Marão(?) e outros locais acima dos 1000 metros seriam de neve.


----------



## psm (22 Out 2008 às 13:36)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Aurélio disse:


> Pois mas eu evitei falar nisso pois a localização dessa mesma depressão é a meu ver uma incónita pois ora a têm colocado a atingir Portugal, ora apenas Espanha, mas como dizes irá trazer, caso nos atinga aguaceiros de actividade fraca a moderada que na Serra da Estrela, Marão(?) e outros locais acima dos 1000 metros seriam de neve.



Ainda bem que alguém respondeu correctamente, e mais acrescento que ainda faltam alguns dias para suceder.


----------



## Vince (22 Out 2008 às 14:17)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Para os que ainda têm alguma dificuldade com a inserção de imagens, adicionei ao tópico sobre o assunto um novo guia, desta vez para o photobucket:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html#post92084

*PS:* Alguma dúvida sobre o assunto respondam no tópico em questão.


----------



## stormy (22 Out 2008 às 19:02)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

formou-se esta tarde uma area de baixa pressao a S do pais como alias fora previsto.
este sistema acabará por se degenerar rapidamente nas prox 12 a 24h embora possa dar origem a aguaceiros nesta noite e a alguma nebulusidade amanha.
agora devido a entrada de ar mais quente a temperatura subiu para 17.3Cº e em sines chove de maneira fraca devido ao que podemos considerar uma frente quente ( com a caracteristica chuva fraca e nuvens de desenvolvimento horizontal).


----------



## Vince (22 Out 2008 às 20:05)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



stormy disse:


> formou-se esta tarde uma area de baixa pressao a S do pais como alias fora previsto.
> este sistema acabará por se degenerar rapidamente nas prox 12 a 24h embora possa dar origem a aguaceiros nesta noite e a alguma nebulusidade amanha.
> agora devido a entrada de ar mais quente a temperatura subiu para 17.3Cº e em sines chove de maneira fraca devido ao que podemos considerar uma frente quente ( com a caracteristica chuva fraca e nuvens de desenvolvimento horizontal).



Essa depressão tem tido uma evolução curiosa, a forma como se foi reflectindo na superficie ainda a frente estava de passagem pela península. 












Dada a localização e intensidade pouco nos deve afectar mas por pouco pois a precipitação nos modelos não anda longe das nossas fronteiras e já hoje como referiu há pouco o novo forista de Huelva ele recolheu quase 20mm. Nada mau.







É interessante todo este dinamismo na atmosfera, do pólo até ao norte de África, pelo menos monótono não tem sido o Outono nestes dias e parece que vai continuar mexido com o que os modelos vão mostrando para o fim do mês.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Out 2008 às 20:13)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



psm disse:


> Ainda bem que alguém respondeu correctamente, e mais acrescento que ainda faltam alguns dias para suceder.



Sinceramente acho que será uma depressao pouco comum, ou ate fora de normal, para aquilo que estamos habituados a ter... em termos de deslocaçao, movimento e ate de intensidade...

Será com esta depressao estaremos a falar em cotas tao altas de neve (1100 a 1000)?... deixo a questão no ar...

Se assim for qual será o comportamento de uma depressao tao fria no centro a vir de Terra??

E as suas consequencias para a peninsula??

Sinceramente estou '' em branco '' pois deverá ser a primeira vez que vejo uma depressao deste genero ...


----------



## stormy (22 Out 2008 às 20:15)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Essa depressão tem tido uma evolução curiosa, a forma como se foi reflectindo na superficie ainda a frente estava de passagem pela península.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a frente introduziu ar frio em altitude e isso favoreceu a ciclogenese.
em principio vai degenerar rapido mas vamos acompanhando e logo se ve...
boas.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Out 2008 às 20:17)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



stormy disse:


> formou-se esta tarde uma area de baixa pressao a S do pais como alias fora previsto.
> este sistema acabará por se degenerar rapidamente nas prox 12 a 24h embora possa dar origem a aguaceiros nesta noite e a alguma nebulusidade amanha.
> agora devido a entrada de ar mais quente a temperatura subiu para 17.3Cº e em sines chove de maneira fraca devido ao que podemos considerar uma frente quente ( com a caracteristica chuva fraca e nuvens de desenvolvimento horizontal).



Sim provocou uma ''Gota Fria'' que alias estava de todo prevista e que nos vai fazer companhia durante alguns dias segundo os modelos sem consequencias precipitacionais ou algo do genero, pois devera ir á Madeira e voltar... sera apenas uma gota fria de fraca/moderada actividade que podera apenas deposiatar alguma precipitaçao no norte de africa e alguma na madeira... Ate agora nada de especial... não, tambem de descartar algum show electrico mas sem grandes probabiliades de sermos atingidos por ela...

Apenas a chuva fraca que se mantem na sua formação pelo menos aqui...


----------



## Lightning (22 Out 2008 às 20:23)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Expliquem-me o que é que se está a passar porque eu não estou a conseguir entender muito bem, sff 

Está a formar-se uma depressão em terra, é isso?


----------



## Vince (22 Out 2008 às 20:23)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



stormy disse:


> a frente introduziu ar frio em altitude e isso favoreceu a ciclogenese



Foram processos autónomos até certo ponto, enquanto avançava a massa de ar e respectiva frente, nos níveis mais altos da atmosfera o Jet ondulava a sul do Algarve de forma a criar uma nova depressão.


----------



## Vince (22 Out 2008 às 20:34)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;92149 disse:
			
		

> Sinceramente estou '' em branco '' pois deverá ser a primeira vez que vejo uma depressao deste genero ...



Uma depressão a vir de nordeste com movimento retrogrado. Bastante vulgares no Inverno, geralmente ficam é sempre por França ou norte de Espanha e deixam-nos sempre frustrados a fazer inutilmente contas às cotas de neve.


----------



## stormy (22 Out 2008 às 20:39)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

quanto á depressao q vem no ultimo run do ecm no final do periodo de previsao acho q é possivel embora com menos intensidade porque senao vao haver hostilidades......
agora estamos na estaçao de transição e é nesta altura q a frente polar é mais activa em principio tudo vai acalmar daqui a cerca um mes.


----------



## stormy (22 Out 2008 às 20:41)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Uma depressão a vir de nordeste com movimento retrogrado. Bastante vulgares no Inverno, geralmente ficam é sempre por França ou norte de Espanha e deixam-nos sempre frustrados a fazer inutilmente contas às cotas de neve.



tens toda a razao vince até no final da primavera passada tivemos situaçoes similares embora menos intensas.


----------



## stormy (22 Out 2008 às 22:25)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



mirones disse:


> Let's dream...because when we wake, things will be very diferent
> 
> ECM and GFS made us dream...
> 
> ...



eu diria que e mesmo um sonho...
quanto a mim o unico problema deste sonho é o frio de resto q venha.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Out 2008 às 22:55)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Uma depressão a vir de nordeste com movimento retrogrado. Bastante vulgares no Inverno, geralmente ficam é sempre por França ou norte de Espanha e deixam-nos sempre frustrados a fazer inutilmente contas às cotas de neve.



Mas estaremos a falar numa depressao com uma dimensao fora de normal e com uma temp no centro e deslocação algo fora do normal e se de facto vir acontecer poderemos assistir a algo fora de comum...

Nao achas Vince?  Propriamente depressoes desse tipo geralmente não chegam a Portugal e muito poucas vezes a Espanha... não tem no seu historial esse tipo de deslocamento e pressao/temp interior ao centro...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Out 2008 às 22:59)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



stormy disse:


> tens toda a razao vince até no final da primavera passada tivemos situaçoes similares embora menos intensas.




Stormy ... referencia isso que dizes e mostra o vulgar deste tipo de depressoes... 

Pois eu não acha ser assim tão normal como o que caracteriza o clima/estado do tempo em Portugal continental... nem como o resto da Peninsula... a não ser nos Pirineus..


----------



## Vince (22 Out 2008 às 23:06)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;92185 disse:
			
		

> Propriamente depressoes desse tipo geralmente não chegam a Portugal e muito poucas vezes a Espanha..



E quem te disse que esta chega a Portugal ?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Out 2008 às 23:11)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Vince disse:


> E quem te disse que esta chega a Portugal ?



Os modelos estao em indecisão das 6z para 12z ... temos de aguardar... os das 18z ja sabemos que é o exagero... mas apenas estamos a estudar e a debater as possibilidades... tal como a grande depressao que os ultimos modelos nos informam...

Os ultimos modelos darião algo isolado sobre a peninsula... e estes dão algo mais potente em duas localizaçoes- Atlantico e Europa central..

E Portugal sera sempre afectado... estou apenas a discutir algo ainda longicuo e em aberto... mas sao os padroes...


----------



## stormy (22 Out 2008 às 23:12)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;92186 disse:
			
		

> Stormy ... referencia isso que dizes e mostra o vulgar deste tipo de depressoes...
> 
> Pois eu não acha ser assim tão normal como o que caracteriza o clima/estado do tempo em Portugal continental... nem como o resto da Peninsula... a não ser nos Pirineus..


nao se deve dizer se e normal ou nao. sejemos mais objectivos,por exemplo, se insto acontece em 5% dos anos vai acontecer 5 vezes neste seculo.
quanto á intensidade acho q podera levar a hostilidades mas ainda falta muito tempo ate la as coisas vao sendo retocadas e depois logo se ve......
o bonito desta ciencia e a impervisibilidade .


----------



## Agreste (22 Out 2008 às 23:13)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Eu acho que esta vai chegar... A ultima saída do Europeu é muito interessante. Se vai trazer muito frio, mantenho as minhas dúvidas. 

Mas mais surpreendente que a descida do frio é a subida do anticiclone. Quase que vai de férias para a gronelândia...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Out 2008 às 23:14)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



stormy disse:


> nao se deve dizer se e normal ou nao. sejemos mais objectivos,por exemplo, se insto acontece em 5% dos anos vai acontecer 5 vezes neste seculo.
> quanto á intensidade acho q podera levar a hostilidades mas ainda falta muito tempo ate la as coisas vao sendo retocadas e depois logo se ve......
> o bonito desta ciencia e a impervisibilidade .



Então nao é uma normal 'meteorologica' neste canto á beira plantado...

Vai ser muito interessante se vier acontecer...

Normal são : Frentes Frias, As gotas Frias, O levante... não depressoes da Europa Central... e com estas caracteristicas..  (penso eu)


----------



## RMira (22 Out 2008 às 23:17)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



stormy disse:


> nao se deve dizer se e normal ou nao. sejemos mais objectivos,por exemplo, se insto acontece em 5% dos anos vai acontecer 5 vezes neste seculo.
> quanto á intensidade acho q podera levar a hostilidades mas ainda falta muito tempo ate la as coisas vao sendo retocadas e depois logo se ve......
> o bonito desta ciencia e a impervisibilidade .



Lá está...para já é um sonho  mas um sonho muito bonito


----------



## Vince (22 Out 2008 às 23:19)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;92190 disse:
			
		

> Os modelos estao em indecisão das 6z para 12z ... temos de aguardar... os das 18z ja sabemos que é o exagero... mas apenas estamos a estudar e a debater as possibilidades... tal como a grande depressao que os ultimos modelos nos informam...
> Os ultimos modelos darião algo isolado sobre a peninsula... e estes dão algo mais potente em duas localizaçoes- Atlantico e Europa central..
> E Portugal sera sempre afectado... estou apenas a discutir algo ainda longicuo e em aberto... mas sao os padroes...



Não sei então que te referes, devemos estar a falar de coisas diferentes, não estou a entender o que dizes.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Out 2008 às 23:31)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Não sei então que te referes, devemos estar a falar de coisas diferentes, não estou a entender o que dizes.




Falo disto ecw:

http://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=friopd4.gif


GFS:

http://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=frio2dk4.png

... E que nos modelos das 6z mostrariam em cima de Portugal por completo...


----------



## psm (22 Out 2008 às 23:31)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;92190 disse:
			
		

> Os modelos estao em indecisão das 6z para 12z ... temos de aguardar... os das 18z ja sabemos que é o exagero... mas apenas estamos a estudar e a debater as possibilidades... tal como a grande depressao que os ultimos modelos nos informam...
> 
> Os ultimos modelos darião algo isolado sobre a peninsula... e estes dão algo mais potente em duas localizaçoes- Atlantico e Europa central..
> 
> E Portugal sera sempre afectado... estou apenas a discutir algo ainda longicuo e em aberto... mas sao os padroes...







Vais ter que dizer quais são os modelos onde é que são diferentes, porque assim eu não percebo. A primeira parte é escrito uma coisa, na segunda é outra, tens que te decidir.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Out 2008 às 23:35)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



psm disse:


> Vais ter que dizer quais são os modelos onde é que são diferentes, porque assim eu não percebo. A primeira parte é escrito uma coisa, na segunda é outra, tens que te decidir.



Consegues no historico (das 6z)os modelos GFS a depressao que vem de NE/E  vindo do  Centro de europa a partir das 290horas??

Ai esta tudo..


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2008 às 23:38)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

É melhor não olharem para esta run do GFS se não correm o risco de dormir mal esta noite   Isto é simples tudo vai depender do Anticiclone se estiver mais perto de Portugal vai empurrar tudo para Leste que foi o que aconteceu nesta saída das 18 ...se estiver o anticiclone mais para Oeste então temos boas hipóteses de apanhar com alguma coisa interessante  tão simples como isto


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Out 2008 às 23:40)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



miguel disse:


> É melhor não olharem para esta run do GFS se não correm o risco de dormir mal esta noite   Isto é simples tudo vai depender do Anticiclone se estiver mais perto de Portugal vai empurrar tudo para Leste que foi o que aconteceu nesta saída das 18 ...se estiver o anticiclone mais para Oeste então temos boas hipóteses de apanhar com alguma coisa interessante  tão simples como isto



Concordo amigo miguel...

Mas vamos meter os cenarios em aberto...embora nao goste do frio e longe de mim ele... mas é sempre uma situação interessante de se debater!!


----------



## Vince (22 Out 2008 às 23:43)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;92200 disse:
			
		

> Falo disto ecw:
> ... E que nos modelos das 6z mostrariam em cima de Portugal por completo...




O que mostras é isto:







Entrada típica de norte ou nordeste, já este ano as tivemos, situação mais vulgar no Inverno do que no Outono obviamente, geralmente não gostamos delas pois a neve fica-se pelas montanhas do norte de Espanha apesar das cotas interessantes em Portugal. 

E não me recordo de ver nada de radicalmente diferente nas run das 06z, além do mais runs de modelos é diferente da realidade, ainda para mais deves saber que as runs das 06z e a das 18z a médio/longo prazo tendem a sonhar mais do que as outras pois não são alimentadas com observações, são apenas um "step forward" do run anterior que esse sim teve dados reais a entrar no modelo. Isto falando do GFS, que o Europeu não tem essa filosofia e mantem apenas 2 runs diários.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Out 2008 às 23:49)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Vince disse:


> O que mostras é isto:
> 
> Entrada típica de norte ou nordeste, já este ano as tivemos, situação mais vulgar no Inverno do que no Outono obviamente, geralmente não gostamos delas pois a neve fica-se pelas montanhas do norte de Espanha apesar das cotas interessantes em Portugal.
> 
> E não me recordo de ver nada de radicalmente diferente  nas run das 06z, além do mais runs de modelos é diferente da realidade, ainda para mais deves saber que as runs das 06z e a das 18z a médio/longo prazo tendem a sonhar mais do que as outras pois não são alimentadas com observações, são apenas um "step forward" do run anterior que esse sim teve dados reais a entrar no modelo. Isto falando do GFS, que o Europeu não tem essa filosofia e mantem apenas 2 runs diários



Tens de me ensinar a fazer essa junçao de imagens...

Eu confio muito nas das 6z e 12z e desconfio muito na 00z e 18z..

Somos opostos ai... mas o que estranhei foi a depressao isolada a vir de NE  a partir do norte de França a descer á espanha e chegando a portugal... era isso que dava o das 6z!


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2008 às 23:57)

*Re: Desejos/Previsão para Outono 2008 !!*

Cá está, ora toca a sonhar   vejamos, isto vai acontecer...ora, deixa cá ver, oraa, haaa, no dia de São Nunca.


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Out 2008 às 03:21)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Não podemos olhar só para um modelo por muito que ele tenha tido sucesso em alguns momentos do passado.
Também outros o tiveram.
A discussão à volta de qual será  a melhor actualização ,de um só modelo parece-me redutora .
Se nos  últimos 10 dias bastava olhar para um e viam-se todos,e de facto , quando há esta consonância há mais fiabilidade,para a semana já diversos cenários são admitidos .
E aí regressa o fascínio de não saber ainda e já tão perto,
se a depressão que recua, que vem de nordeste trará algum Inverno, ou se o Anticiclone dos Açores impedirá tal veleidade .
Entretanto,saía-se aí mais um mini-Verão de S.Martinho 
para a mesa do canto Sudoeste da Europa,se faz favor!


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2008 às 09:43)

*Re: Desejos/Previsão para Outono 2008 !!*

Oh Mário Barros, deves ter-te enganado pois estas tuas figuras encaixariam melhor no tópico Previsão do Tempo e Alertas .... 
Era só isso .... não vamos fugir ao Tópico !!!


----------



## psm (23 Out 2008 às 10:05)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Vendo hoje pelas run´s(00) o unico modelo que se diferencia é o GFS na localização do jet stream, enquanto os outros dois NOGAPS e ECMWF têm a sua previsão praticamente igual.

Vou pôr o link do fnmoc do NOGAPS na animação dos 300 HP.




https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/wxmap_cg...cgi?area=ngp_atlantic&prod=w30&dtg=2008102300


----------



## HotSpot (23 Out 2008 às 10:21)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*






Tornado: Como o Vince disse essas entradas são normais no Inverno e muito desejadas por estas bandas. Este tipo de entradas de NE é o mais desejado em Janeiro porque foi o que levou a nevar a cotas baixas em Portugal nos últimos invernos. Se a depressão descer a Oeste da França tanto melhor porque trás mais precipitação mas por outro lado tira um pouco de frio.


----------



## stormy (23 Out 2008 às 10:22)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

o devaneio continua e a depressao esta-se a tornar atroz.
o ecm esta a prever uma bruta tempestade de inverno para todo o sul da europa incluindo portugal que deverá lavar com muito e violento vento e precipitaçao abundante só para nao falar do frio com temperaturas minimas ( em lisboa) pouco abaixo de 10Cº E maximas proximo aos 15Cº ( esta é apenas a minha opiniao).
frentes sucessivas e fortes atrevessarao o pais com ventos nos 850hpa  muito fortes, o ar frio fara com que a cota de neve baixe para altitudes proximas aos 1000m.
cá para mim tudo isto torna-se a cada dia que passa mais provavel.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2008 às 10:43)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



stormy disse:


> o devaneio continua e a depressao esta-se a tornar atroz.
> o ecm esta a prever uma bruta tempestade de inverno para todo o sul da europa incluindo portugal que deverá lavar com muito e violento vento e precipitaçao abundante só para nao falar do frio com temperaturas minimas ( em lisboa) pouco abaixo de 10Cº E maximas proximo aos 15Cº ( esta é apenas a minha opiniao).
> frentes sucessivas e fortes atrevessarao o pais com ventos nos 850hpa  muito fortes, o ar frio fara com que a cota de neve baixe para altitudes proximas aos 1000m.
> cá para mim tudo isto torna-se a cada dia que passa mais provavel.



Apresenta as imagens pois nem todos os leitores sabem onde vais buscar essa informação e além disso apresentar as imagens fundamenta muito melhor o que o dizes ...

Na minha opinião pessoal eu não confio no ECMWF !!
Prefiro o GFS, pelo menos a médio, longo prazo ....


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2008 às 10:47)

*Re: Desejos/Previsão para Outono 2008 !!*



Aurélio disse:


> Oh Mário Barros, deves ter-te enganado pois estas tuas figuras encaixariam melhor no tópico Previsão do Tempo e Alertas ....
> Era só isso .... não vamos fugir ao Tópico !!!



Não, não me enganei, os sonhos não fazem parte das previsões e alertas


----------



## stormy (23 Out 2008 às 12:03)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Aurélio disse:


> Apresenta as imagens pois nem todos os leitores sabem onde vais buscar essa informação e além disso apresentar as imagens fundamenta muito melhor o que o dizes ...
> 
> Na minha opinião pessoal eu não confio no ECMWF !!
> Prefiro o GFS, pelo menos a médio, longo prazo ....



fui buscar ao ECMWF
acho que uma depressao destas com esta intensidade é pouco comum...
boas


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2008 às 12:18)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Já restam poucas duvidas que o tempo vai mudar a partir de terça feira com a entrada de ventos fortes de Norte e o frio a apertar, e desta vez mais que ontem e hoje, quanto a vir chuvas já é mais complicado de prever com alguma certeza mas vai bem encaminhado para chover a partir de quarta feira! até lá é aproveitar este fim de semana soalheiro e de tempo ameno para não dizer de algum calor no domingo e segunda para mim com temperaturas acima dos 25ºC em alguns locais


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Out 2008 às 12:41)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

já nem digo mais nada seria em grande a chegada do inverno..



http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidade10dias.jsp?localID=3


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2008 às 12:59)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Bem, vai para aqui mais especulação do que nos mercados financeiros.

Tentem manter a fasquía das 120h se não, ainda apanham um choque  e mesmo assim sabe Deus.

Aproveitem agora este "calorzinho" que aí vem, porque cá para mim vai acabar por ganhar raízes e ficar por cá.


----------



## psm (23 Out 2008 às 13:11)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> já nem digo mais nada seria em grande a chegada do inverno..
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidade10dias.jsp?localID=3





Tens que ver a hora em que o IM põs a previsão, e è referente à run das (00) do ecmwf de ontem  (22-10-2008)  ás  (22.33), está desactualizada


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Out 2008 às 15:22)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



stormy disse:


> o devaneio continua e a depressao esta-se a tornar atroz.
> o ecm esta a prever uma bruta tempestade de inverno para todo o sul da europa incluindo portugal que deverá lavar com muito e violento vento e precipitaçao abundante só para nao falar do frio com temperaturas minimas ( em lisboa) pouco abaixo de 10Cº E maximas proximo aos 15Cº ( esta é apenas a minha opiniao).
> frentes sucessivas e fortes atrevessarao o pais com ventos nos 850hpa  muito fortes, o ar frio fara com que a cota de neve baixe para altitudes proximas aos 1000m.
> cá para mim tudo isto torna-se a cada dia que passa mais provavel.



Precisamente.. disso que falava ontem..! mas ainda falta um bocado e se assim for as cotas de neve serão muito mais baixas que os 1000m! opiniao!


----------



## hurricane (23 Out 2008 às 15:31)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

ALGUEM ME SABE DIZER ONDE SE PODE IR BUSCAR OS GRÁFICOS DO DIA 29 DE JANEIRO DE 2006, QUANDO NEVOU EM PORTUGAL INTEIRO???


E ALGUEM SABE SE PODE ACONTECER O MESMO NA PRÓXIMA SEMANA?

PS: DESCULPEM AS LETRAS MAIUSCULAS MAS ESTE COMPUTADOR É ASSIM


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Out 2008 às 15:39)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



hurricane disse:


> ALGUEM ME SABE DIZER ONDE SE PODE IR BUSCAR OS GRÁFICOS DO DIA 29 DE JANEIRO DE 2006, QUANDO NEVOU EM PORTUGAL INTEIRO???
> 
> 
> E ALGUEM SABE SE PODE ACONTECER O MESMO NA PRÓXIMA SEMANA?
> ...



A situação de neve de 2006 ainda morava eu na Amadora e nunca tinha vista aquela cidade tao bonita como nesse dia foi provocada por uma situação diferente de uma Gota fria intensa com um nucleo muito frio...

Podes investigar no wetterzentrale... já nao me lembro onde!


----------



## psm (23 Out 2008 às 15:42)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;92269 disse:
			
		

> A situação de neve de 2006 ainda morava eu na Amadora e nunca tinha vista aquela cidade tao bonita como nesse dia foi provocada por uma situação diferente de uma Gota fria intensa com um nucleo muito frio...
> 
> Podes investigar no wetterzentrale... já nao me lembro onde!





O topico não é para recordações, e memórias é para pôr previsões e analises.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Out 2008 às 15:46)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



psm disse:


> O topico não é para recordações, e memórias é para pôr previsões e analises.





Estás sempre nisso...

Estava aqui a ver alguns modelos (ECW/GFS) alguns dizem que poderá chegar a uma temp_nucleo a -35!!

O que acredito no norte e centro uma cota dos 500/600m... mera opiniao!!

P.S- Nao consigo colocar imagens no PC do trabalho! Imensas desculpas!


----------



## JoãoDias (23 Out 2008 às 16:14)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



hurricane disse:


> ALGUEM ME SABE DIZER ONDE SE PODE IR BUSCAR OS GRÁFICOS DO DIA 29 DE JANEIRO DE 2006, QUANDO NEVOU EM PORTUGAL INTEIRO???
> 
> 
> E ALGUEM SABE SE PODE ACONTECER O MESMO NA PRÓXIMA SEMANA?
> ...



É óbvio que não. Neste momento o que as previsões apontam é uma cota de neve no melhor das hipóteses de 1000 metros. Penso que nesta altura do ano seria totalmente impossível surgir sequer a hipótese de uma situação como a de 2006.


----------



## C.R (23 Out 2008 às 16:17)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Boas, precipitaçao abundante e a cota de neve proxima dos 1000 metros seria muito bom, mas acho pouco provavel, a nivel de meteorologia n percebo mt, mas gostava k acontece-se, seria melhor se a cota de neve baixa-se para 600 ou 700 metros, então ai, seria fantastico.
Mas vamos esperar para ver...


----------



## ACalado (23 Out 2008 às 16:28)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;92272 disse:
			
		

> Estás sempre nisso...
> 
> Estava aqui a ver alguns modelos (ECW/GFS) alguns dizem que poderá chegar a uma temp_nucleo a -35!!
> 
> ...



como podes já estar a fazer previsões de cota de neve se ainda falta tanto tempo, basta o AA oscilar um pouco para tudo ficar sem efeito visto que a precipitação neste tipo de entradas é quase inexistente 

para já podemos constatar que a Europa irá arrefecer


----------



## Vince (23 Out 2008 às 16:32)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;92272 disse:
			
		

> O que acredito no norte e centro uma cota dos 500/600m... mera opiniao!!



Fundamenta por favor ilustrando com os teus cálculos da cota de neve com precipitação de forma a percebermos como chegaste a esses valores. Obrigado.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Out 2008 às 16:40)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

resta esperar para ver no que vai dar.. daqui a 3 dias acho q ja podemos chegar a alguma conclusao..
nao se esqueçao que estamos no fim de outubro e sinceramente nao me parece que tenho força suficiente para cota 700m...
uma coisa é certa estas entradas de nordeste por natureza sao extremamente frias e se nao houver precipitaçao o pessoal de tras-os-montes podera ver novamente aqueles rios da regiao congelados..

p.s-é um bom pronuncio para este inverno.


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (23 Out 2008 às 17:15)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Boa tarde a todos.
Sei que vem aqui pessoas com algum conhecimento em meteorologia, outras possivelmente até formadas… mas ver pessoas a defenderem meras opiniões
porque a tendências são essas, acho na minha mera opinião que só se esta a descredibilizar o fórum.  Calma e prudência nunca fez mal a ninguém e esperemos então essa descida para terça feira da semana que vem … mas sem exageros para depois não haver decepções como já tem sido habito ultimamente.
Um bom fim de semana.
-jf-


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Out 2008 às 17:38)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Fundamenta por favor ilustrando com os teus cálculos da cota de neve com precipitação de forma a percebermos como chegaste a esses valores. Obrigado.



Vou tentar fundamentar numa maneira muito simples com simples factores :

Temp_2m : 8Cº

Por cada 100m de altura a temp_desce -0.6ºC em media;

Factor arrefecimento de vento - verificar tabela (que não sei de mometo de cor)


Uma media de temp a meio do dia de 8ºC no norte e centro interior, em zona montanhosa de 600m a temperatura descerá 3.6Cº que plea diferença teremos a 600m 4.4ºC de media-com factor vento forte poderá andar a rondar os 0ºC ou ligeiramente menos... e com precipitação = Neve a partir desses pontos! 

Isto baseando na temp_2m solo em quase todo o interior e algumas zonas menos interiores..

Acho que me expliquei de forma mais simples e leiga!

Agora e tudo uma questaõ de AA!


----------



## psm (23 Out 2008 às 17:45)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;92294 disse:
			
		

> Vou tentar fundamentar numa maneira muito simples com simples factores :
> 
> Temp_2m : 8Cº
> 
> ...






Não percebi!


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2008 às 17:49)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Nesta run o AA voltou a nos trocar as voltas ao vir mais para Este  a ver o que nos diz o ECM daqui a pouco.Porque o GFS anda muito soft mas as tantas é o que está mais correcto


----------



## psm (23 Out 2008 às 18:06)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

O nogaps nesta run(12) é mais realista nas cotas de neve, vou pôr o link dos 850 hp, e poderá se ver até onde vai a isotermica dos 0º



https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/wxmap_cg...cgi?area=ngp_atlantic&prod=850&dtg=2008102312


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Out 2008 às 18:15)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



psm disse:


> O nogaps nesta run(12) é mais realista nas cotas de neve, vou pôr o link dos 850 hp, e poderá se ver até onde vai a isotermica dos 0º
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/wxmap_cg...cgi?area=ngp_atlantic&prod=850&dtg=2008102312



O que foi que não percebeste??

Já viste a run da ECW?? das 00h??   e no minimo friorento!

Mas vou esperar pela run das 12z!


----------



## Vince (23 Out 2008 às 18:33)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;92294 disse:
			
		

> Vou tentar fundamentar numa maneira muito simples com simples factores :
> Temp_2m : 8Cº
> Por cada 100m de altura a temp_desce -0.6ºC em media;
> Factor arrefecimento de vento - verificar tabela (que não sei de mometo de cor)
> ...



Não deu mesmo para perceber nada Tornado, desculpa lá dizer isso, mas é a realidade.
Tens um tópico que aborda variados aspectos sobre o tema onde tens acesso a tabelas e a um link com uma calculadora que o Gran Nevada uma vez deixou:
 Formação de Neve, Cálculo Cota e Temperaturas 
Para além disso tens saídas das cotas do GFS, por exemplo aqui:
http://www.wetter3.de/animation.html (Schneefallgrenze)
Noutros modelos tens que fazer contas, isto se tiveres acesso aos dados todos. No fim verás que isto se calcula de uma forma que nada tem a ver com o teu raciocínio de calcular cotas a partir das temperaturas da superfície e do vento.

De 6 modelos, 5 deles até ao momento não tem cotas que se comparem a esses 500/600 metros e já nem falo da falta de precipitação nalguns deles, e o outro, o ECMWF, nenhum de nós tem acesso aos dados necessários que permitam calcular as cotas deste. Faz lá um esforço em informar correctamente.


----------



## Vince (23 Out 2008 às 18:36)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



miguel disse:


> Nesta run o AA voltou a nos trocar as voltas ao vir mais para Este  a ver o que nos diz o ECM daqui a pouco.Porque o GFS anda muito soft mas as tantas é o que está mais correcto



Esta saída do GFS aniquilou praticamente tudo, não só sobe as cotas empurrando tudo para Espanha e Itália, como tira os resquícios de precipitação que ainda havia nalguns locais com frio. Um cenário bastante lógico de qualquer forma.
O ECMWF ao contrário do que é habitual já era o mais "aventureiro" de todos os modelos a que temos acesso, agora com o GFS a empurrar ainda mais o AA para cá estou em crer que nas próximas duas saídas o ECMWF também vai recuar. Seria um interessante combate para assistir se o ECM continuar com a dele. Mas aguardemos pelo cozinhado dos modelos nos próximos dias a ver se a gente gosta do prato.


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (23 Out 2008 às 18:57)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Esta saída do GFS aniquilou praticamente tudo, não só sobe as cotas empurrando tudo para Espanha e Itália, como tira os resquícios de precipitação que ainda havia nalguns locais com frio. Um cenário bastante lógico de qualquer forma.
> O ECMWF ao contrário do que é habitual já era o mais "aventureiro" de todos os modelos a que temos acesso, agora com o GFS a empurrar ainda mais o AA para cá estou em crer que nas próximas duas saídas o ECMWF também vai recuar. Seria um interessante combate para assistir se o ECM continuar com a dele. Mas aguardemos pelo cozinhado dos modelos nos próximos dias a ver se a gente gosta do prato.




E assim direi por hoje … hera  ( mais  )  uma vez um sonho que se tornou pesadelo  para muito e boa gente …….
eheheheheh
-jf-


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2008 às 19:13)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



JOÃO FONSECA disse:


> E assim direi por hoje … hera  ( mais  )  uma vez um sonho que se tornou pesadelo  para muito e boa gente …….
> eheheheheh
> -jf-




Mas quem disse que já era?

Pode não ser assim...

ainda é muito cedo e o GFS tem sempre a mania de tirar/pôr/tirar/pôr/tirar/pôr....

É possivel que nas próximas runs o cenário volte a mudar e na minha opinião só se poderá ter quase a certeza 2 ou três dias antes....

Deixem sair ( como diz o Vince o ECM para ver) e sobertudo deixem avançar mais uns dias...lá para domingo veremos como andam as runs...


----------



## psm (23 Out 2008 às 20:54)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Bem, o Vince escreveu que iria recuar o ecmwf, e eu concordava com tal pensamento, mas nesta run(12) acabou por baralhar a longo prazo. Certo em todas as previsões, e até o dia 28 elas têm  uma margem de erro reduzida no há de  advir mas a partir dai é que se complica tudo.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2008 às 21:07)

*Re: Desejos/Previsão para Outono 2008 !!*

Os modelos continuam engraçados  sonhadores como é claro.

Uma situação destas, ocorre de século em século em Portugal  frio ?? não em terra lusas.

Lá para meio de Novembro já acredito em frio, finais de Outubro dificilmente acontecerá.


----------



## trepkos (23 Out 2008 às 21:40)

*Re: Desejos/Previsão para Outono 2008 !!*

Muita Neve para o Alentejo


----------



## Agreste (23 Out 2008 às 22:49)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Mesmo assim não sei vince. Vai entrar bastante ar frio. Haverá 2/3 dias gelados e a cunha anticiclonica naquela posição não parece querer sair de lá tão cedo. Pode cortar o nordeste/continental mas mesmo o noroeste pode dar um bom inverno ainda que seja no outono... Vai haver tempo a gosto de todos


----------



## Vince (23 Out 2008 às 23:00)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Agreste disse:


> Mesmo assim não sei vince. Vai entrar bastante ar frio. Haverá 2/3 dias gelados e a cunha anticiclonica naquela posição não parece querer sair de lá tão cedo. Pode cortar o nordeste/continental mas mesmo o noroeste pode dar um bom inverno ainda que seja no outono... Vai haver tempo a gosto de todos



Mas eu nunca duvidei que entrasse frio, mas do frio à neve em cotas baixas ou médias vai uma grande distância. Quanto ao tempo para todos os gostos, concordo inteiramente, isto está bastante entusiasmante, daí que este último ECM me agrade mais que o anterior, pois mostra animação meteorológica com um pouco de mais lógica para a época que a anterior.


----------



## psm (23 Out 2008 às 23:50)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

O nogaps tem a mesma tendencia nesta run(18) do ecmwf.
Vou colocar o link dos 500 hp para ver as semelhanças entre um modelo e outro.





https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/wxmap_cg...cgi?area=ngp_atlantic&prod=500&dtg=2008102318

ps: Devo salientar que as cores têm o seguinte significado. o encarnado é relativo à convergencia e tem valores de vorticidade no canto superior direito e o azul é de divergencia.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Out 2008 às 01:27)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

bem amigos estive a dar uma olhada nas previsoes do tempo para espanha e dao cota 800 para quarta feira..  so espero é que se mantenha!
esta espera de tempo da cabo da paciencia.. xD


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Out 2008 às 01:55)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Vince disse:


> ... isto está bastante entusiasmante, daí que este último ECM me agrade mais que o anterior, pois mostra animação meteorológica com um pouco de mais lógica para a época que a anterior.



ainda hei-de ver ,afinal não será novidade,todos já vimos disso amiúde por aqui,
amanhã ou depois, o ECM desvincular-se desta animação prometida colando-se ao GFS e  o inverso , o GFS recua e avança com animação garantida.
Ainda que hajam recuos de ambos, as diferenças são hoje ainda abissais para tão próximo espaço de tempo.
Também sabemos  que  há vezes, em que  uns  acabam por ter razão , os mesmos que noutras situações desbaratam credibilidade.
Se o êxito na previsão pertencesse sempre ao mesmo modelo ,não existiria este tópico, o que convenhámos, empobreceria este Forum.
Bem hajam às diferenças...
Descansemos neste fim de semana convidativo à evasão.
Ao ar livre .Talvez não haja nos próximos meses,tantos graus acima dos vinte com sol,sem vento,coincidindo com o fim de semana .
E quando regressados,verificaremos quem desta vez ganhará créditos...


----------



## Perfect Storm (24 Out 2008 às 10:27)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Bom dia!
Com o AA a estenter-se em crista até ao norte da galiza, as frentes a Norte vão manter-se por lá e nós teremos sem duvida uns belos dias de sol  .
Chuva nem vela!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2008 às 11:11)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Mas que bela ( e longa) circulação de Norte: 






Mais uma vez a tendência foi  reforçada nesta última run ( 6 Z)


----------



## filipept (24 Out 2008 às 11:16)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Bem Snifa, a confirmar-se iria parecer que alguém tinha aberto a porta do congelador  Mas essa parece ser a tendencia, no entanto, para o nosso burgo, parece que vem seca.


----------



## Vince (24 Out 2008 às 11:21)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Snifa disse:


> Mas que bela ( e longa) circulação de Norte:
> 
> Mais uma vez a tendência foi  reforçada nesta última run ( 6 Z)



Snifa, não coloques imagens em hotlink, faz o upload para um outro servidor, dá uma olhadela neste tópico:
 Como inserir imagens no forum

No teu caso as imagens até nem mudam como nos restantes hotlinks de modelos, mas provavelmente a médio prazo são apagadas do local onde estão.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Out 2008 às 11:41)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

A previsão para os próximos dias do WXSIM da minha estação:






1 - As minimas não são muito baixas mas as máximas já são baixinhas 

2 - O vento é o que mais surpreende. Terça-feira o vento médio pode andar a rondar os 40 km/h e a média para o dia todo é de 28,4 km/h.

3 - A precipitação prevista. É alguma mas ainda faltam alguns dias.

4 - A percentagem de sol.

Mas ainda faltam alguns dias e muita coisa pode mudar.


----------



## Paulo H (24 Out 2008 às 11:51)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*







Tou a experimentar o upload de imagens com o ImageShack.. Até agora o meu servidor, não permitia..

Este FREEMETEO.. Deve estar a delirar, é que uma mínima de 2.8ºC em Castelo Branco na madrugada do dia 29 de Outubro, seria um recorde, pois a mínima absoluta de Outubro é 3.2ºC a 26 Outubro 1941!

Já agora, estive a experimentar o METEOBLUE para Castelo Branco, mas não consigo obter o Meteograma, apenas consigo as previsões, será que é preciso registar-me no site?!

O GFS na última run, mostra que o frio vem sim, já as precipitações ficarão limitadas pela fronteira com Espanha, pelo menos até ao dia mais frio (29). Depois de dia 29, já é demasiado longe para ter algumas certezas.


----------



## filipept (24 Out 2008 às 12:01)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Paulo H disse:


> Já agora, estive a experimentar o METEOBLUE para Castelo Branco, mas não consigo obter o Meteograma, apenas consigo as previsões, será que é preciso registar-me no site?!



No meteoblue.ch, para Portugal, acho que apenas disponibiliza os meteogramas para Porto e Lisboa, depois tens a opção MyMapServer que precisa de registo (gratis) onde podes selecionar o que queres ver e onde, é muito preciso, podes selecionar apenas a tua localidade. Na página inical também podes procurar pela tua localidade onde te dará valores básicos como temperatura vento e radar de precipitação, se selecionares detalhes dá a informação de 3 em 3 horas.

Mas aconselho-te a experimentares o MyMapServer, é muito bom.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Out 2008 às 12:02)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Segundo o IM a festa parece garantida em Bragança:






Fora de brincadeiras as temperaturas previstas para Bragança são muito interessantes.


----------



## Vince (24 Out 2008 às 12:19)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



filipept disse:


> Mas aconselho-te a experimentares o MyMapServer, é muito bom.




Também faz para outros locais, por nome ou por coordenadas, mas requer o registo para o mapserver.

Aqui está o de *Castelo Branco* por exemplo:







E já agora as mínimas previstas de quarta-feira, escala de -2 a 18ºC:


----------



## psm (24 Out 2008 às 12:21)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



HotSpot disse:


> Segundo o IM a festa parece garantida em Bragança:
> 
> 
> 
> Fora de brincadeiras as temperaturas previstas para Bragança são muito interessantes.





Desculpa de te corrigir mas vê a hora a que essa previsão do IM foi posta (a parte dos -99) é da run do ecmwf das 12 de ontem.


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2008 às 12:38)

*Re: Desejos/Previsão para Outono 2008 !!*



Vince disse:


> *Cota GFS*
> 
> Seria um feriado dos santos bonito em Espanha mas são previsões ainda no intervalo 120-180 horas.
> Temo que os nossos vizinhos comecem a sonhar muito alto e que a queda seja muito grande
> Isto ainda vai dar muitas voltas pois muitas vezes, small changes big consequences.



Não querendo também sonhar alto, e daí ter colocado esta previsão aqui no tópico dos desejos, estas previsões dariam um feriado dos santos bonito, não só em Espanha, mas também no nosso Portugal!

snow-forecast das 156 às 168h.





O GFS então, passa-se!


----------



## Paulo H (24 Out 2008 às 12:40)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Só por curiosidade, o IM previa para dia 30 de Outubro o seguinte cenário bem frio para a época, em algumas cidades:

*CIDADE ____ Min a Máx __ %Prob Precipitação*
Bragança___ 1ºC a 2ºC __ 27% Chuva moderada
Guarda_____ 2ºC a 3ºC __ 24% Chuva moderada
Vila Real____ 3ºC a 3ºC __ 31% Chuva moderada
Viseu_______3ºC a 7ºC __ 27% Chuva moderada
Braga______ 6ºC a 6ºC __ 31% Chuva moderada
C. Branco___ 6ºC a 7ºC __ 22% Chuva moderada
Portalegre__ 6ºC a 8ºC __ 20% Chuva moderada
Porto______ 8ºC a 11ºC__ 35% Chuva moderada
Lisboa_____ 10ºC a 13ºC__27% Chuva moderada
Faro_______ 11ºC a 15ºC__31% Aguaceiros

PS: É claro que, quando se fala de 20-30% de probabilidade de precipitação, é para esquecer!


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2008 às 13:07)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Aqui para o bairro as coisas estão a ficar insteressantes, penso que a a baixa de temperatura já não nos escapa  esperemos por segunda para termos certezas.


----------



## stormy (24 Out 2008 às 13:54)

*Re: Desejos/Previsão para Outono 2008 !!*

O GFS então, passa-se!







[/QUOTE]
que absurdo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2008 às 14:40)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Pelos modelos parece que vamos ter uma entrada antecipada do senhor general inverno para a semana que vem,frio pelo menos não nos devemos de livrar,vamos esperar pelo fs como vai ser entrada dele pelas ilhas britânicas para se tirar mais algumas conclusões em que é ficamos, eu queria.


----------



## vitamos (24 Out 2008 às 17:18)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Está a sair uma run do GFS que é simplesmente um sonho para os amantes de frio e neve... Não a verei sair toda porque parto daqui a pouco para fim de semana, mas fica a nota do que já saiu! O mesmo padrão da 6z, mas a incluir mais frio e precipitação...

Faltam muitos dias, mas os modelos estão a criar um cenário por demais interessante... Haja coração!


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2008 às 17:20)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Estou a ficar abismado com esta run das 12 do GFS  se não era uma situação inédita poderia andar lá perto para finais de Outubro


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2008 às 17:35)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Será isto o início duma idade do gelo??

Agora mais a sério: 

Sim de facto ,esta última run vem reforçar novamente a anterior só que mete mais precipitação...

Segundo o modelo o potente anticiclone atlântico practicamente não se desloca ao longo da semana , favorecendo a entrada persistente de ár frio do Norte

Ainda falta muito tempo e tudo pode mudar  mas eu pergunto ( e sem intenção de causar qualquer " alarmismo"): se por acaso isto se verificar na realidade não estaremos à beira de uma vaga de frio ( embora com os padrões para Outono)  excepcional para a época? Mesmo ocorrendo poucas precipitações.

Falta ver como sairam os outros modelos nomeadamente o ECM


----------



## Brunomc (24 Out 2008 às 17:37)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

pois é muita chuva e neve para o fim do mês 


 vamos ter temperaturas negativas..que fixe 


eu quero é muita neve no alentejo


----------



## MSantos (24 Out 2008 às 17:39)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*





Neste momento estamos na fase 4 ou seja, euforia...

Vamos manter a calma


----------



## squidward (24 Out 2008 às 17:42)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



MSantos disse:


> Neste momento estamos na fase 4 ou seja, euforia...
> 
> Vamos manter a calma



[offtopic]olha que saudades que tinha do cAAlmex!! [/offtopic]


----------



## Vince (24 Out 2008 às 17:59)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Cota de uns 600/700 metros no Alentejo no dia 31  com uma depressão a poder gerar precipitação.
Aproveitem enquanto não se evapora


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2008 às 18:07)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

O frio e chuva para mim já ninguém os tira! agora o que resta saber é a intensidade do fenómeno  que a acontecer como tem mostrado nas ultimas duas runs teria de se ir aos livros históricos e se calhar não víamos nada parecido para estas alturas do ano claro


----------



## psm (24 Out 2008 às 18:12)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Eu vou pôr um bocado de água fria nesta run do gfs, e tenho posto o link do nogaps porque sua animação é muito boa para compreender o funcionamento da atmosfera.
Vou pôr a run das (12) e o seu link dos 850 hp





https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/wxmap_cg...cgi?area=ngp_atlantic&prod=850&dtg=2008102412


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Out 2008 às 18:43)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

pois é amigos o inm espanol ja colocou cota 600 pa sabria ali bem perto de bragança..kem me dera estar por akeles lados na proxima semana que vai ser de loucos  espero eu..cautela acima de tudo pa nao haver desilusoes como tem sido quase sempre...


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2008 às 19:21)

Continuo abismado  a queda é muito grande, parece ser tanta fruta para esta altura do ano  nunca vi nada assim


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Out 2008 às 19:26)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> pois é amigos o inm espanol ja colocou cota 600 pa sabria ali bem perto de bragança..kem me dera estar por akeles lados na proxima semana que vai ser de loucos  espero eu..cautela acima de tudo pa nao haver desilusoes como tem sido quase sempre...







Não tenho tido muito tempo mas espero quando chegar a casa explicar a teoria de ontem...

Mas não me surpreende em nada essa cota!!


----------



## Vince (24 Out 2008 às 19:29)

*Aviso*

Foi agora implementado no fórum uma nova filosofia relativamente à previsão do tempo, modelos e alertas. Esta alteração era para começar apenas em Novembro, mas dado que estes próximos dias vão ser agitados, implementou-se agora. 

A filosofia é inspirada no que fazem os nossos vizinhos de Espanha no Meteored e noutros, onde existem dois tópicos diferentes para a mesma temática pois eles lá também passaram há uns anos atrás por alguns dos problemas que temos tido também aqui. 

Há um ano atrás decidiu-se que ainda não se justificava esta divisão do tópico no MeteoPT por falta de dimensão, mas actualmente chegámos à conclusão de que ela é necessária resolvendo assim duas situações que nos últimos tempos tem sido complicadas de gerir, por um lado o objectivo do MeteoPT ter um tópico mais sério e fundamentado, por outro, também não asfixiarmos o natural entusiasmo no seguimento das previsões com mais ligeireza e boa ou má disposição, com muito ou pouco conhecimento por parte dos membros.

Temos agora assim um tópico mais rigoroso dedicado a Previsões oficiais ou de outras entidades credíveis, alertas também oficiais e análises dos modelos dos membros do fórum. Este tópico seguirá assim as regras mais rígidas que exigem fundamentação das análises com conhecimento q.b. Quer-se que seja um tópico mais sério e sem conversa anexa, entusiasmos ou desilusões, smiles de sorrisos ou fúria, etc, e que os membros quando o utilizam fundamentem sempre com conhecimento o que pretendem demonstrar. É um tópico onde também se deve evitar por exemplo coisas como modelos a 300 horas, pois isso revela só por si falta de conhecimento nesta matéria. Deseja-se também forte percepção do que são modelos, as suas limitações e incertezas e de como se distinguem da realidade, uma coisa é analisar e debater cenários futuros, outra coisa é falar como se fossem acontecer daqui a pouco sem margem para dúvidas. A regra sagrada nº1 para qualquer analista de modelos neste tópico é saber que os modelos estão sempre errados pois nunca conseguem simular a complexidade da atmosfera, e esse grau de erro aumenta exponencialmente com o avanço no tempo. A separação em dois tópicos visa também dar maior destaque às análises mais elaboradas e trabalhosas dos membros do fórum evitando-se assim que essas análises se percam no turbilhão de outras mensagens.

O tópico com estas regras chama-se então:
*«Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Mês Ano»*
E as regras estão aqui: (mas serão algo revistas em breve)
 Regras do tópico de Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas


Em simultâneo existe então um outro tópico mais leve, onde todos podem conversar e debater de forma mais ligeira sobre as previsões, sobre o tempo que fará, desilusões pessoais e fúrias mais ou menos incontidas, perguntas e dúvidas, etc.
Esse tópico chama-se assim:
*«Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Mês Ano»*


----------



## JPMMarques (24 Out 2008 às 19:54)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

Boa noite a todos! Vi algures que a partir de 3a, 4a feira as temperaturas vão descer um bom bocado e que se vão manter baixas ao longo do dia, pelos vossos conhecimentos confirma-se isto? e até que ponto é que as temperaturas vão baixar? E já agora existe a possibilidade de percipitação nesses dias? Ps: já tão a ver onde isto vai chegar... é que a vontade de dar uns passeios até á neve começa a aumentar


----------



## JoãoDias (24 Out 2008 às 20:00)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

Frio há que chegue pelo menos pelos últimos dados que temos. A precipitação apenas aparece na 4ªfeira, mas pelas características próprias de uma entrada deste género é com a precipitação que nos temos que preocupar e não com a falta de frio...


----------



## RMira (24 Out 2008 às 20:03)

Boa noite amigos,

Apesar de nos continuarem a alimentar o sonho de que vos falei há uns dias atrás, devo dizer que temos de ter calma e dar um passo de cada vez. Para já, parece que o frio não faltará. Em que quantidade não sabemos, se trará precipitação também não sabemos...é isso que iremos saber


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2008 às 21:03)

Extraordinário  nunca vi nada assim  nesta altura do ano.

Já não peço chuva, mantenham assim o friozinho  que já dará bem que falar


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Out 2008 às 21:20)

Informação para Trabazos (30 km d Bragança):

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=49606

Viva amigos, fico contente de vos ver cá a todos!


----------



## DRC (24 Out 2008 às 21:38)

Se as tendências se mantiverem
vamos ter a partir de 3ª feira
da semana que vem uma descida
das temperaturas (poderão,na minha opinião,
atingir entre -2 e -5ºC). Esta decida das temperaturas
poderá vir acompanhada com alguma precipitação,
que nas terras altas do Interior Norte e Centro
poderá ser de neve.

Resumo: Frio   e quem sabe, alguma chuva (ou neve)


----------



## ecobcg (24 Out 2008 às 21:59)

Mário Barros disse:


>



Digamos que este cenário previsto pelo GFS, e que pelos vistos os outros modelos acompanham à sua maneira, promete algo muito interessante para a próxima semana!!

Ainda bem, já estou farto de usar roupas leves, os casacos e as malhas estão a precisar de apanhar ar (frio)

E se a juntar a isso viesse alguma precipitação aqui para os Algarves, era capaz de dar um tom giro à Serra de Monchique!! Mas pelos modelos, será um cenário a descartar!!


----------



## *Dave* (24 Out 2008 às 22:46)

Realmente, está para chegar uma enorme vaga de .
Espero que os modelos não se alterem muito .

Com previsões assim, vale bem a pena esperar 







Segundo as normais de Castelo Branco, a temperatura mais baixa do mês de Outubro entre 1961 e 1990 foi de 3,4ºC, o que quer dizer que é muito provável ter de fazer uma actualização para a próxima semana .


----------



## Vince (24 Out 2008 às 23:57)

Abstenho-me de comentar as saídas mais recentes de alguns modelos, vou esperar até amanhã ou Domingo para ver se os modelos caem na real


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2008 às 00:00)

Vince disse:


> Abstenho-me de comentar as saídas mais recentes de alguns modelos, vou esperar até amanhã ou Domingo para ver se os modelos caem na real



Parece bom de mais para ser verdade não é   espero que a real seja esta e não outra  dias lindos de inverno rigoroso ao mais alto nível seria o que nos esperava com estas ultimas cartas dos modelos e não posso nomear um porque são todos


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Out 2008 às 00:11)

ora ora parece me que precipitaçao KAPUT! foi-se...


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2008 às 00:21)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> ora ora parece me que precipitaçao KAPUT! foi-se...



Mete mais apenas o centro da depressão nesta run está a rodar em cima de Portugal mas se desviar ligeiramente levamos com muita chuva em cima...mínimas de alguns ºC abaixo de zero no Norte e até quase 0ºC em Setúbal é muita fruta para final de Outubro  alias é muita fruta para qualquer mês do Inverno quanto mais para Outubro


----------



## psm (25 Out 2008 às 00:29)

Não vou comentar estas 2 ultimas runs tanto do nogaps como gfs, pois são muito extremadas para altura do ano em que se está, a unica certeza é o vento de norte ser forte.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Out 2008 às 01:02)

A Previsão ainda está um pouco longínqua... já temos algumas certezas, mas o cenário ainda pode mudar bastante...

No entanto, não resisto em colocar estas imagens, nem que sejam apenas para um dia mais tarde recordar...

*Previsão Para o Cacém:*






*Previsão para a Serra da Estrela, a 1966m de Altitude:*





Simplesmente Fantástico!


----------



## Minho (25 Out 2008 às 01:09)

Sem centro depressionário secundário não há precipitação para ninguém. No trajecto que o ar terá (N/NE) será removida a humidade toda na Cantábria a não ser que se forme essa segunda depressão devido ao intenso frio a 500hPa completamente raro e fora de época. Nem nos últimos Invernos temos tido ISO de -30ºC a 500hPA com frequência


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Out 2008 às 01:21)

http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Serra-da-Estrela/6day/top


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2008 às 01:31)

Gilmet disse:


> .
> *Previsão para a Serra da Estrela, a 1966m de Altitude:*
> 
> 
> ...



Se assim for, eu sugiro NOITE DE HALLOWEEN na pousada de Juventude da Serra da Estrela!
E aproveitamos que o preço é ainda de época baixa!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Out 2008 às 01:40)

Bem pensado.Reunião/Observação do Meteopt.Eu, pelo sim pelo não, vou reservar em Manteigas.Lá chegarei...apartir dos 1000 m. vou a penantes !!!


----------



## Agreste (25 Out 2008 às 08:57)

Não me lembro de quantas vezes é que tivemos a geopotencial de 540 largamente em cima de nós... 






Mais uma run do Europeu (a das 0h) carregaducha de frio. Vamos ver se mete alguma precipitação porque sinceramente não me apetece brincar às cotas de neve...


----------



## ACalado (25 Out 2008 às 12:33)

na ultima actualização o snowforecast insiste em neve no norte e centro


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2008 às 12:54)

spiritmind disse:


> na ultima actualização o snowforecast insiste em neve no norte e centro



Até neve nos pontos mais altos do Marvão essa actualização previu!
E ainda em Outubro!





Não estivesse eu escaldado com tantos devaneios, e neste momento estaria em total euforia!

Os distritos de Viseu, Guarda, Vila Real e Bragança estão um espanto nessa previsão.
Mas porque é que o feriado é a um Sábado? Porquê?


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2008 às 14:02)

M-E-U D-E-U-S  digam-me que tou a sonhar  se isto se mantiver vou ficar maluco.


----------



## Lightning (25 Out 2008 às 14:11)

Alguém é capaz de me explicar esta combinação de factores?  











Penso que a minha estação vai ser estreada em grande


----------



## ACalado (25 Out 2008 às 14:15)

Mário Barros disse:


> M-E-U D-E-U-S  digam-me que tou a sonhar  se isto se mantiver vou ficar maluco.



Podias dizer de onde é esse meteograma  de qualquer forma é muito positivo


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2008 às 14:16)

spiritmind disse:


> Podias dizer de onde é esse meteograma  de qualquer forma é muito positivo



É o meteograma aqui das quintas de Queluz


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2008 às 14:21)

E que tal este para Évora??


----------



## Lightning (25 Out 2008 às 14:21)

Até eu vou ter sorte se o modelo estiver certo ... Quase 12 mm de chuva e possibilidade de espectáculo de fogo de artifício, tudo misturado com bastante vento, e para sobremesa, uma pressão atmosférica baixinha  ... Era bom demais


----------



## Brunomc (25 Out 2008 às 15:00)

eu devo tar a sonhar..


----------



## trepkos (25 Out 2008 às 15:19)

Espero bem que o freemeteo esteja certo, quero a neve.


----------



## MSantos (25 Out 2008 às 15:22)

O que é que se passa com o freemeteo?? 
Estas previsões muito dificicilmente estariam correctas em Janeiro então em Outubro é melhor nem falar...
Será que o milagre da multiplicação da neve vai ocorrer


----------



## trepkos (25 Out 2008 às 15:33)

O freemeto anda mesmo passado... Pressão em Montemor nos 1006? está a prever pressões baixas...


----------



## squidward (25 Out 2008 às 15:38)

miguel disse:


> E que tal este para Évora??



UI...estamos em Outubro ou em Janeiro


----------



## redragon (25 Out 2008 às 17:10)

ya, tb dá neve para Elvas. Definitivamente o freemeteo passou-se!!!


----------



## ACalado (25 Out 2008 às 17:23)

redragon disse:


> ya, tb dá neve para Elvas. Definitivamente o freemeteo passou-se!!!



Para já esqueçam o freemeteo pois anda uma run atrasada e quanto a esta run nova não vou comentar pois penso que os computadores dos modelos precisam de um reset e daqueles prolongados tais são as discrepâncias de uma run para a outra


----------



## JoãoDias (25 Out 2008 às 17:28)

O frio claramente recuou nesta run, tendo em conta a altura do ano em que estamos é algo de natural em minha opinião. 

Ah, e se fôssemos a contar as vezes que algum site dava neve para o Porto nos últimos anos eu até diria que nevava mais aqui do que na Suiça  Não levem esses sites a sério, ainda para mais a tanta distância.


----------



## storm (25 Out 2008 às 20:07)

O  Freemeteo para aqui dá cerca de 10mm, mas é como disseram não liguem muito ao freemeteo, senão vai tudo para o tópico dos suicídios


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2008 às 23:59)

Peço desculpa, não resisti  acho que ficaria maluco


----------



## JoãoDias (26 Out 2008 às 00:03)

Deve ser nesse modelo que o freemeteo se baseia


----------



## AnDré (26 Out 2008 às 00:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> Peço desculpa, não resisti  acho que ficaria maluco



E pronto...
Foi-se!








Começa o adiar a que os modelos já nos habituaram...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Out 2008 às 00:15)

yap meus amigos acho que ja podemos chegar a conclusoes cota de neve 900 m norte 1200 centro..
nada mau para fim de outubro...

p.s-isto anda muito parado...


----------



## JoãoDias (26 Out 2008 às 00:20)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> yap meus amigos acho que ja podemos chegar a conclusoes cota de neve 900 m norte 1200 centro..
> nada mau para fim de outubro...
> 
> p.s-isto anda muito parado...



Mas apenas na madrugada de terça para quarta, quando a precipitação é muito escassa. O grosso da precipitação vem na quinta, quando a temperatura a 850hPa sobe para cerca de 5ºC no norte, o que dá praticamente cota 2000. Mas eu acho que isto ainda pode dar algumas voltas, há que não perder a esperança, mas também há que ter em conta que ainda estamos em Outubro, não é muito apropriado criar demasiadas expectativas


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Out 2008 às 00:24)

João Dias disse:


> Mas apenas na madrugada de terça para quarta, quando a precipitação é muito escassa. O grosso da precipitação vem na quinta, quando a temperatura a 850hPa sobe para cerca de 5ºC no norte, o que dá praticamente cota 2000. Mas eu acho que isto ainda pode dar algumas voltas, há que não perder a esperança, mas também há que ter em conta que ainda estamos em Outubro, não é muito apropriado criar demasiadas expectativas



exacto nem mais ainda pra mais essa atenuante..

obvio que estou a segui os modelos dos nossos amigos espanhois!mas ja nao e nada mau estas ricas temperaturas nesta altura do ano ja da pa matar saudades...


----------



## JoãoDias (26 Out 2008 às 00:27)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> exacto nem mais ainda pra mais essa atenuante..
> 
> obvio que estou a segui os modelos dos nossos amigos espanhois!mas ja nao e nada mau estas ricas temperaturas nesta altura do ano ja da pa matar saudades...



Sem dúvida, vamos ter pelo menos 5 dias de temperaturas baixas, o que já é bem bom


----------



## Vince (26 Out 2008 às 00:55)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> p.s-isto anda muito parado...



Estamos algures entra a fase da cautela e do pessimismo penso eu 








Também concordo com o que disseram atrás, a situação parece muito interessante para o mês em que estamos, agora claro, se as pessoas põe a fasquia muito alta o desânimo é proporcional e a queda é grande


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Out 2008 às 02:33)

Em tempo de "novas oportunidades", esta não merece ser desaproveitada.
Não sabemos o que virá a partir de terça 
( quer dizer, -sabemos que virá fresco, frio até,
mas onde haverá precipitações?Qual a intensidade?)
Virá o frio na terça,depois de alguma chuva a norte na segunda e até quarta ,escassas precipitações serão esperadas ,mas depois ,um vasto leque de cenários favoráveis a chuvas generalizadas se abrirá, sempre associadas a tempo demasiado frio para a época.
Desde depressões a NW até a situacões típicas de gota fria levantina serão esperadas na Ibéria.
Amanhã (hoje), tal como o previsto pelos modelos há já algum tempo,quase Verão de lés-a-lés e amanhã (hoje )vou prá rua,pró campo, pró monte, prá praia.
Depois  virão dias de recato.
E que dias , assim esperamos e desejamos...


----------



## Agreste (26 Out 2008 às 10:55)

Falo apenas por mim. Ainda não saí da fase eufórica. Isto vai ser para lá de muito bom!


----------



## Lightning (26 Out 2008 às 11:21)

Vince disse:


>



LOOOOOOOOL


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2008 às 11:34)

Para mim vai entrar o frio na terça quarta e quinta mas que não será assim tão extremo como se previa há dias atrás...depois o segredo para termos a festa toda com muita chuva e muito vento e neve nas terras altas será a ciclogenese que se dá na quinta feira ao fim do dia e que vai pregredir para sul ou SE e que pode ou não fazer com que tenhamos um belo temporal!! 
Resumindo o maior interesse está a partir de quinta ao fim do dia e sexta e até sábado porque terça e quarta será o desconforto provocado pelo frio e vento mas não descartando um ou outro aguaceiro fraco que nas terras altas acima dos 900m poderá ser de neve ... é a minha opinião!!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2008 às 12:51)

Optimismo pessoal, optimismo, acredito que coloquem ainda mais frio  não se esqueçam que se a neve marcar muita presença em Espanha o ar vai tornar-se mais frio na peninsula 

A queda é tão grande, que é o sufeciente (na minha opnião) para deixar qualquer meteolouco maluco 

Já o português comum, vai sentir bem na pele o que se vai passar da pior forma  como eu adoro quando tal acontecesse.


----------



## rbsmr (26 Out 2008 às 12:52)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Peço desculpa de fugir ao tópico mas é normal a pressão de 1040 hpa nesta latitude que se vê vista na carta de superfície? Eu sei que os records são habituais nas latitudes mais elevadas (especialmente na Sibéria - com a máxima de 1087 hpa em 196x)...
De resto na 2ª imagem  (imagem de satélite) vê-se o ar frio que está na descer da zona da Gronelândia e o tipo de nuvens associadas a essas massas de ar frio





By rbsmr at 2008-10-26


----------



## CidadeNeve (26 Out 2008 às 12:53)

Começam as primeiras neves em força, ao contrário do habitual dos ultimos anos... Vamos ver se o proximo fim de semana enche a serra com os bons (ironia) turistas a que estamos habituados... 

venham todos, mas por favor, preservem....

abraço!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2008 às 12:56)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Outubro 2008*



rbsmr disse:


> Peço desculpa de fugir ao tópico mas é normal a pressão de 1040 hpa nesta latitude que se vê vista na carta de superfície? Eu sei que os records são habituais nas latitudes mais elevadas (especialmente na Sibéria - com a máxima de 1087 hpa em 196x)...



31 de Dezembro de 1968 na Sibéria, sim  1087.8hpa.




rbsmr disse:


>



Essa imagem é lindaaaaaaaaaaaa  o frio está mesmo há beira de rebentar  ninguém lá quer ir com alfinete e rebentar a frente fria ?? para que o ar frio escape cá para baixo  assim seria mais depressa.


----------



## Lightning (26 Out 2008 às 12:59)

O que é que se passa com o freemeteo que está a prever uns BONS 20 mm de chuva para quinta-feira, para a minha zona???


----------



## rbsmr (26 Out 2008 às 13:14)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> O que é que se passa com o freemeteo que está a prever uns BONS 20 mm de chuva para quinta-feira, para a minha zona???



Provavelmente devaneios...Pela experiência que acumulo aqui no forum é normal os devaneios dos modelos e consequentemente das previsões a longo prazo...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Out 2008 às 13:20)

rbsmr disse:


> Provavelmente devaneios...Pela experiência que acumulo aqui no forum é normal os devaneios dos modelos e consequentemente das previsões a longo prazo...



o freemeteo nao é la muito viavel..


INM  nao estou agradado com estas previsoes...


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2008 às 14:26)

Ena ena, alguém se lembra de chover no litoral sul com 9ºC e 10ºC de noite, ou muito menos ??  então de dia com 13ºC e 14ºC ui ui.

Nem nos meses Dezembro dos últimos 4 anos tal ocorreu.


----------



## RMira (26 Out 2008 às 14:57)

Sinceramente acho que o Caalmex não é preciso nesta altura. Os modelos continuam muito bons...se isto é em Outubro, imaginem em Dezembro/Janeiro! 

Pelo menos frio vamos ter, neve a cotas altas também (aposto para acima de 1200m) e muita chuva também e, quem sabe, uma ciclogénese explosiva na próxima 5ª feira...assim sendo, pergunto eu...caalmex para quê?


----------



## DRC (26 Out 2008 às 15:28)

Aconselho a que vão a

www.tiemposevero.es

e vejam o mapa de alertas.


----------



## João Soares (26 Out 2008 às 16:39)

Pela run das 12h, a 90h os nortenhos podem ter este cenario


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2008 às 17:54)

*Re: Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2008*

O GFS nesta run nem é dos mais bonitos!!vejam o UKMO, o GME, o NOGAPS


----------



## storm (26 Out 2008 às 20:17)

O mapa de alertas do tiemposevero está muito bom.







Os modelos pronunciam algo de bom, vamos lá ver se aguenta-se até ao momento do acontecimento.

Parece que este inverno vai ser fresco


----------



## Stinger (26 Out 2008 às 21:49)

Era bom era se nevasse aqui uma so vez no porto para eu presenciar ja ficava feliz


----------



## ACalado (26 Out 2008 às 22:01)

Stinger disse:


> Era bom era se nevasse aqui uma so vez no porto para eu presenciar ja ficava feliz



lamento mas isso não irá acontecer ainda para mais esta run retirou mais frio e acredito que irá ser assim até ao dia, neve só nos locais habituais


----------



## ACalado (26 Out 2008 às 22:16)

mais uma invenção 











não acreditem nisto


----------



## Agreste (26 Out 2008 às 22:29)

spiritmind disse:


> mais uma invenção
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Porque não há-de de acontecer? E o que é nevar nos locais habituais?

Eu mantenho as expectativas bem altas. Com frio ou com chuva, isto vai ser pra lá de bom!


----------



## Lightning (26 Out 2008 às 22:30)

Se viesse alguma trovoada à mistura era excelente, mas pelo que sei com a temperatura baixa a probabilidade de trovejar diminui  Estou certo?


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2008 às 22:31)

Sim spiritmind mas temos de olhar também para a tendência e a tendência é para uma ciclogenese ela quanto a mim vai ocorrer agora resta é saber onde!!! e  com tanto ar frio injectado pode muito bem ocorrer como mostra agora o GFS  não me admiro assim muito e temos outros factores importantes que não são normais de ocorrerem nesta altura do ano como as aguas estarem ainda quentes a terra estar ainda muito quente tudo isso pode fazer com que tenhamos algo de extremo logo o que ocorrer pode muito bem não ser normal como essa ciclogenese que normalmente ocorre no mar com facilidade quando é injectado muito ar frio tal como vai ocorrer mas desta vez em terra  espero que alguém me tenha entendido


----------



## ACalado (26 Out 2008 às 22:35)

eu continuo a afirmar esta run foi um outlier  é a minha humilde opinião


----------



## Lightning (26 Out 2008 às 22:36)

miguel disse:


> Sim spiritmind mas temos de olhar também para a tendência e a tendência é para uma ciclogenese ela quanto a mim vai ocorrer agora resta é saber onde!!! e  com tanto ar frio injectado pode muito bem ocorrer como mostra agora o GFS  não me admiro assim muito e temos outros factores importantes que não são normais de ocorrerem nesta altura do ano como as aguas estarem ainda quentes a terra estar ainda muito quente tudo isso pode fazer com que tenhamos algo de extremo logo o que ocorrer pode muito bem não ser normal como essa ciclogenese que normalmente ocorre no mar com facilidade quando é injectado muito ar frio tal como vai ocorrer mas desta vez em terra  espero que alguém me tenha entendido



Hã?


----------



## ACalado (26 Out 2008 às 22:37)

Agreste disse:


> Porque não há-de de acontecer? E o que é nevar nos locais habituais?
> 
> Eu mantenho as expectativas bem altas. Com frio ou com chuva, isto vai ser pra lá de bom!



para mim nevar nos locais habituais será nos locais que o nosso país permite que exista neve com mais frequência devido a suas características topográficas e quanto a isso penso que não existe duvida sempre dos 1200/1300m para cima


----------



## Vince (26 Out 2008 às 22:39)

Agreste disse:


> Porque não há-de de acontecer? E o que é nevar nos locais habituais?



Porque não é comum, nos últimos 30 anos não há nada de idêntico naquele local nesta altura do ano. Porque ainda estamos a bastantes horas. E porque as runs das 6z e 18z tendem a ampliar erros o que tem consequência no médio e longo prazo.
Ainda se fosse no norte da península....


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Out 2008 às 22:41)

Sinceramente acho que ainda ninguém tem certezas de nada, a não ser a descida da temperatura e que durante a próxima semana vai haver precipitação...Alguém sabe mais alguma coisa além disso?


----------



## Lightning (26 Out 2008 às 22:41)

Boas são as recordações trazidas pelo dia em que nevou em lisboa e muitos outros sítios nada normais para isso acontecer... 

Penso que temos que ser pacientes e aguardar mais dois dias pelo menos para termos certezas. É a minha opinião


----------



## Agreste (26 Out 2008 às 22:48)

Então talvez seja melhor esquecer os modelos e começar a olhar para o satelite. Se eles tem tantas dúvidas como toda a gente mais vale esperar e ver acontecer... 

Eu não estou a dizer que vai cair neve aqui à porta de casa. Só digo que acho que muito bom ter estes potenciais marcados nos modelos, cuja memória de situações semelhantes não é muito recente.


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Out 2008 às 22:48)

Eu só tenho uma certeza no Norte de Espanha vai haver festa!
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=24472&p=24


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2008 às 22:49)

miguel disse:


> Sim spiritmind mas temos de olhar também para a tendência e a tendência é para uma ciclogenese ela quanto a mim vai ocorrer agora resta é saber onde!!! e  com tanto ar frio injectado pode muito bem ocorrer como mostra agora o GFS  não me admiro assim muito e temos outros factores importantes que não são normais de ocorrerem nesta altura do ano como as aguas estarem ainda quentes a terra estar ainda muito quente tudo isso pode fazer com que tenhamos algo de extremo logo o que ocorrer pode muito bem não ser normal como essa ciclogenese que normalmente ocorre no mar com facilidade quando é injectado muito ar frio tal como vai ocorrer mas desta vez em terra  espero que alguém me tenha entendido



As aguas estarem quentes e a terra quente é normal atenção o que não é normal é ter o que poderemos ter de ar frio em cima com o que disse atrás!!não é todos os anos e  tudo isso junto pode ser tipo bomba relógio.


----------



## Vince (26 Out 2008 às 22:54)

Agreste disse:


> Eu não estou a dizer que vai cair neve aqui à porta de casa. Só digo que acho que muito bom ter estes potenciais marcados nos modelos, cuja memória de situações semelhantes não é muito recente.



Sim Agreste, e também não sou eu a dizer que não acontece, em meteorologia dizer impossível é arriscado. Só estava a comentar que por vezes há runs que parecem muito pouco credíveis, que era o que o spiritmind estava a dizer e eu concordo inteiramente. Acho que não se pode só olhar para os modelos, é preciso não esquecer a climatologia e a altura do ano em que estamos.


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2008 às 22:55)

Bem, isto para mim não passará de dias frios e com um ou outro aguaceiro, e com o vento a destacar-se acentuando mais a sensação de frio. Convém lembrar que estamos ainda em Outubro , se esta situação que se prevê agora fosse em Dezembro ou Janeiro aí acreditava que pudesse eventualmente cair uns farrapitos de neve ou água neve aqui para o Litoral, mas em Outubro só se algo verdadeiramente extraordinário acontecesse! Assim é de esperar que ocorra neve sim mas apenas nas serras e acima dos 1500 metros( provavelmente).Em relação à depressão prevista pelo modelo GFS para 1 Novembro ( e dias seguintes) eu não sei  é ou não "invenção", a única coisa que sei é que ainda falta muito tempo e até lá tudo pode mudar para piorar o cenário  ou melhorar...
Se o mesmo se verificar então teremos uma situação bastante interessante para seguir...

Agora que estamos à beira de dias anormalmente frios para a época isso eu já não tenho practicamente dúvidas..


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Out 2008 às 22:56)

miguel disse:


> Sim spiritmind mas temos de olhar também para a tendência e a tendência é para uma ciclogenese ela quanto a mim vai ocorrer agora resta é saber onde!!! e  com tanto ar frio injectado pode muito bem ocorrer como mostra agora o GFS  não me admiro assim muito e temos outros factores importantes que não são normais de ocorrerem nesta altura do ano como as aguas estarem ainda quentes a terra estar ainda muito quente tudo isso pode fazer com que tenhamos algo de extremo logo o que ocorrer pode muito bem não ser normal como essa ciclogenese que normalmente ocorre no mar com facilidade quando é injectado muito ar frio tal como vai ocorrer mas desta vez em terra  espero que alguém me tenha entendido



Estão a falar de uma coisa parecida com isto?

"Ciclone extratropical é um sistema tempestuoso caracterizado por um sistema de baixa pressão e por um núcleo frio, que produz, na maioria dos casos, ventos e chuvas fortes.[1] Este fenômeno meteorológico forma-se nas regiões de latitudes médias, onde constitui uma parte importante da circulação atmosférica ao mover frio das regiões polares para as latitudes mais baixas. "
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ciclone_extratropical


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2008 às 23:04)

ferreira5 disse:


> Estão a falar de uma coisa parecida com isto?
> 
> "Ciclone extratropical é um sistema tempestuoso caracterizado por um sistema de baixa pressão e por um núcleo frio, que produz, na maioria dos casos, ventos e chuvas fortes.[1] Este fenômeno meteorológico forma-se nas regiões de latitudes médias, onde constitui uma parte importante da circulação atmosférica ao mover frio das regiões polares para as latitudes mais baixas. "
> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ciclone_extratropical



Não não tem nada a ver com cenas tropicais ou extra tropicais  seria algo de género do que vemos frequentemente no mar alto a norte da Galiza durante o inverno  quando é injectado muito ar frio a 500hpa para o centro de uma depressão por exemplo de 1000hpa ela acaba sempre ou quase sempre por rebentar  é o que poderemos ter no final da semana que vem só resta saber onde porque a cada saída vai colocar o centro  da depressão nos 4 cantos da PI umas vezes mais cavada outras menos cavada...é apenas o que eu penso! Porque para mim alem das chuvas na quinta a possível ciclogenese no fim da semana é o prato forte de toda esta situação que vamos viver a partir de terça


----------



## psm (26 Out 2008 às 23:13)

Há muita gente aqui no forum que se está a esquecer em que altura do ano estamos, vou dar um exemplo do senso comum, que quando inventaram adagios nunca havia o mencionar de neve em cotas baixas e outobro como tal acontece em Novembro , e do livro do drª Costa Alves vou pôr os adagios relativos a outubro que espelham este mês em relação ao frio.


"Em Outubro, o fogo ao rubro"

"Em Outubro, o lume já é amigo"

São os unicos adagios relativos a frio e neve(não há), mas quando chega ao mês de novembro a historia é outra  ao nivel de cotas baixas relativo  à queda de neve, vou pôr dois.


"Novembro, pelos santos, neve nos campos"

"Novembro à porta, geada na horta"




"


----------



## JoãoDias (26 Out 2008 às 23:30)

psm disse:


> "Novembro, pelos santos, neve nos campos"
> 
> "Novembro à porta, geada na horta""



Esse teu raciocínio é falacioso, visto Novembro estar precisamente à porta. E o 1º desses provérbios até se refere a 1 de Novembro, que é daqui a 5 dias. 

Não é por estarmos no final de Outubro que deixa de poder nevar (a cotas altas claro), agora não se pode propriamente estar a pedir cota 0 nesta altura do ano. Se nevar acima dos 800m já seria excelente.


----------



## psm (26 Out 2008 às 23:31)

Agreste disse:


> A velha memória colectiva está a falhar. O clima está errático. Já não há estações normais. Haverá algum provérbio madeirense para os ciclones tropicais ou trombas de água?




Este livro de onde tirei os adágios é relativo ao continente, e o drº Costa Alves ainda pôs exemplos dos açores para explicar certos fenomonos lá, e ai o adagiario é vasto devido à grande quantidade de situações meteorologicas.
 Terás fundamentar o que queres dizer que já não há estações normais.


----------



## psm (26 Out 2008 às 23:47)

João Dias disse:


> Esse teu raciocínio é falacioso, visto Novembro estar precisamente à porta. E o 1º desses provérbios até se refere a 1 de Novembro, que é daqui a 5 dias.
> 
> Não é por estarmos no final de Outubro que deixa de poder nevar (a cotas altas claro), agora não se pode propriamente estar a pedir cota 0 nesta altura do ano. Se nevar acima dos 800m já seria excelente.





Sim, mas referir-me à pessoas que aqui escreveram e puseram 600 m


----------



## ajrebelo (27 Out 2008 às 00:12)

boas

aqui fica um filme de 26 / 10 / 2006 


aqui fica isto 







mais isto





abraços


----------



## vitamos (27 Out 2008 às 09:30)

Isto de falar de cotas de neve é sempre complicado. Mesmo a  curto prazo neste momento os modelos tem diferentes padrões de entrada do ar frio. Coma situação como está com a iso 0 a 850hPa a entrar timidamente, as cotas de neve nunca poderiam ser muito baixas. Acho que só as serras terão a  sua oportunidade e apenas as mais elevadas. No entanto há algo de imprevisível nesta situação pelo que veremos!


----------



## Aurélio (27 Out 2008 às 10:19)

Então e onde está a chuva!!

Em primeiro lugar a precipitação prevista para esta semana é bastante fraca a menos que haja grandes alterações até Quinta o que devido...
Depois penso que o dia mais frio deverá ser Quarta-Feira, e apenas Quinta deverá ocorrer alguma precipitação ... o resto é apenas farrapos de chuva..

A haver neve será apenas a cotas superiores a 1300 metros !!

Apesar de preverem frio tb não será assim tanto ... tanto que fazem parecer ser !!

Para esta altura do ano sim ... mas em termos climatológicos ... alguns sonhadores até parece que falam quase em cotas zero !!


----------



## stormy (27 Out 2008 às 10:20)

vitamos disse:


> Isto de falar de cotas de neve é sempre complicado. Mesmo a  curto prazo neste momento os modelos tem diferentes padrões de entrada do ar frio. Coma situação como está com a iso 0 a 850hPa a entrar timidamente, as cotas de neve nunca poderiam ser muito baixas. Acho que só as serras terão a  sua oportunidade e apenas as mais elevadas. No entanto há algo de imprevisível nesta situação pelo que veremos!


talvez 1300m de dia e 1000m de noite


----------



## RMira (27 Out 2008 às 10:40)

Caros amigos,

Antes de mais bom dia a todos. Tem tanta piada o que os modelos prevêm (quando falo modelos falo em geral, não apenas num!). Deixem o povo sonhar...aliás foi assim que nevou nos útimos anos em sitios onde não nevava há décadas! Eu, apesar disso, continuo a acreditar em neve apenas acima dos 1200m. O certo é que, não é descartar mesmo neve a cotas perto dos 1000m, assim como também não é de descartar grande actividade convectiva associada ao enorme gradiente de temperatura entre as camadas da atmosfera.

P.S. Uma nota menos positiva para a vontade de profissionalização deste espaço...atenção, porque tudo o que é demais acaba por não ser certo! Fica a nota se quiserem atender a isso mesmo!


----------



## Vince (27 Out 2008 às 10:57)

mirones disse:


> P.S. Uma nota menos positiva para a vontade de profissionalização deste espaço...atenção, porque tudo o que é demais acaba por não ser certo! Fica a nota se quiserem atender a isso mesmo!



Acho que não entendeste nada Mirones.
Lê com atençao a mensagem das razões da criação de dois tópicos.
 Alterações acerca de Previsões, Modelos e Alertas

Não se trata de uma profissionalização, trata-se apenas de num deles as pessoas sejam mais detalhadas, menos especulativas, mais ponderadas e sobretudo fundamentarem o que dizem. É pedir muito ? Julgo que não!! 

Sujeito A vem aqui e diz que temos um ciclone tropical, sujeito B diz que vai cair um nevão, sujeito C diz que vão estar 30ºC de calor, sujeito D diz que vem uma tempestade gigante. Todos podem dizer isso para o mesmo dia hora se lhes apetecer, mas tem que explicar e fundamentar porque é que o dizem porque muitas vezes dizem-se coisas de forma leviana e depois vem um arrastão de perplexidades de um multidão de gente a perguntar o que se passa ou passará.  Tão simples como isso.

E tudo isto nada tem a ver com cotas de 1000 que referes, mas outros delírios que se calhar não te vais apercebendo pois não tens andado muito por cá nos últimos meses.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Out 2008 às 11:45)

OLHEM SO A DIFERENÇA!



INM-

Previsão para 2ª Feira, 27 de Outubro de 2008

Céu pouco nublado, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado a
partir da manhã de norte para sul.
Períodos de chuva a partir do fim da manhã no Minho e Douro
Litoral, estendendo-se gradualmente às restantes regiões e passando
a regime de aguaceiros, que serão de *neve nos pontos mais elevados
da Serra da Estrela para o final do dia.*Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) de noroeste, soprando
moderado (20 a 35 km/h) no litoral.
Aumento da intensidade do vento a partir da tarde, tornando-se
forte (35 a 50 km/h) de norte e com rajadas da ordem dos 80 km/h
no litoral e nas terras altas.
Descida da temperatura máxima.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal no litoral a norte do Cabo Raso.

Previsão para 3ª Feira, 28 de Outubro de 2008

Céu pouco nublado, apresentando-se muito nublado até final da
manhã na região Sul e interior Centro, onde ocorrerão aguaceiros
que podem ser de deve *acima dos 1300 m.*
Vento moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) de norte, soprando forte a
muito forte (45 a 65 km/h) e com rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h no
litoral e nas terras altas, diminuindo de intensidade a partir
do final da tarde.
Descida de temperatura, que será acentuada na máxima para as
regiões do interior.

Previsão para 4ª Feira, 29 de Outubro de 2008

Períodos de céu muito nublado, tornando-se encoberto a norte do
sistema Montanhoso Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela a partir da tarde.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros a partir noite, que serão de
neve acima dos *1300 metros.*
Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de noroeste, soprando temporariamente
forte (35 a 50 km/h) no litoral e nas terras altas.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

Previsão para 5ª Feira, 30 de Outubro de 2008

Céu muito nublado.
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando
temporariamente moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) com rajadas da
ordem dos 90 km/h.
Nas terras altas, o vento será forte a muito forte (40 a 65 km/h)
de noroeste,* com rajadas da ordem dos 110 km/h.*Chuva, passando a regime de *aguaceiros que serão de neve acima dos
1500 metros.**Possibilidade de trovoadas e queda de granizo nas regiões do Norte.
Subida da temperatura mínima.*



AEMET-

Lunes día 27

Predicción
EN MELILLA, CHUBASCOS DEBILES O MODERADOS TENDIENDO A CESAR A LO
LARGO DEL DIA. EN LA MITAD NOROESTE PENINSULAR, AUMENTO
PROGRESIVO DE LA NUBOSIDAD DE NOROESTE A SURESTE, CON
PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES A MODERADAS EN EL AREA CANTABRICA, NORTE
DE NAVARRA Y PIRINEOS QUE SE IRAN EXTENDIENDO, A LO LARGO DEL DIA
Y DE MANERA MAS DEBIL AL RESTO DE LA MITAD NOROESTE PENINSULAR. 

LAS PRECIPITACIONES SERAN PERSISTENTES EN EL CANTABRICO Y NORTE
DE NAVARRA. EN LA MITAD SURESTE PENINSULAR, PREDOMINIO DE CIELOS
POCO NUBOSOS, AUNQUE CON INTERVALOS NUBOSOS Y POSIBILIDAD DE
ALGUNA LLUVIA DEBIL AL PRINCIPIO EN EL EXTREMO SURESTE Y AREA DEL
ESTRECHO. EN BALEARES, INTERVALOS NUBOSOS. EN CANARIAS, LLUVIAS
DEBILES O LOCALMENTE MODERADAS EN EL NORTE DE LAS ISLAS DE MAYOR
RELIEVE, LANZAROTE Y FUERTEVENTURA E INTERVALOS NUBOSOS EN EL
RESTO. 

*COTA DE NIEVE: BAJANDO AL FINAL DEL DIA A 1000 M EN LA CORDILLERA
CANTABRICA, Y A 1500/2000 M EN EL RESTO DE LA MITAD NOROESTE DE
LA PENINSULA. *


BANCOS DE NIEBLA MATINALES EN GALICIA, ARAGON, CATALUNA Y MESETA
SUR, QUE PODRAN SER EXTENSOS EN LA MANCHA. 


TEMPERATURAS DIURNAS EN MODERADO DESCENSO EN EL NOROESTE
PENINSULAR, Y CON POCOS CAMBIOS EN EL RESTO DEL PAIS. 


VIENTOS MODERADOS DEL E EN EL ESTRECHO Y LITORAL DEL SURESTE,
TENDIENDO A AFLOJAR. PREDOMINIO DE VIENTOS FLOJOS DE COMPONENTE
OESTE EN EL RESTO DE LA PENINSULA Y BALEARES, GIRANDO EN EL
CUADRANTE NOROESTE A FLOJOS O MODERADOS DE COMPONENTE NORTE, CON
INTERVALOS DE FUERTE EN EL OESTE DE GALICIA. EN CANARIAS,
MODERADOS O FUERTES DEL NE 


Predicción
MUY NUBOSO O CUBIERTO EN EL AREA CANTABRICA Y BALEARES, CON
PRECIPITACIONES MODERADAS LOCALMENTE FUERTES, QUE PUEDEN IR
ACOMPANADAS DE TORMENTA O DE GRANIZO, Y QUE EN EL CANTABRICO
PODRAN SER PERSISTENTES. EN EL RESTO DE LA PENINSULA, HABRA
INTERVALOS NUBOSOS CON POSIBILIDAD DE ALGUNOS CHUBASCOS
DISPERSOS, DEBILES O MODERADOS, MAS PROBABLES EN EL AREA
MEDITERRANEA DE MADRUGADA, Y MENOS PROBABLES EN EL SUROESTE. EN
CANARIAS, MUY NUBOSO CON LLUVIAS DEBILES EN EL NORTE DE LAS
ISLAS, E INTERVALOS NUBOSOS EN EL SUR. 

*COTA DE NIEVE: UNOS 700/1000 M EN EL TERCIO NORTE PENINSULAR,
1200 M EN LA ZONA CENTRO Y BALEARES, Y 1500 M EN EL SUR. *


TEMPERATURAS EN GENERAL EN LIGERO O MODERADO DESCENSO EN TODO EL
PAIS, SOBRE TODO LAS NOCTURNAS, CON HELADAS DEBILES EN ZONAS DE
LA MITAD NORTE PENINSULAR. 


VIENTOS FLOJOS O MODERADOS DEL NW EN LA PENINSULA Y BALEARES, CON
INTERVALOS FUERTES EN ZONAS DEL CUADRANTE NORESTE, EN BALEARES Y
EN EL OESTE DE GALICIA, ASI COMO EN ZONAS ALTAS. EN CANARIAS,
MODERADOS DEL NE, CON ALGUN INTERVALO FUERTE. 


miércoles 29

EN EL AREA CANTABRICA Y BALEARES, CHUBASCOS MODERADOS, QUE PODRAN
SER LOCALMENTE FUERTES CON TORMENTA Y GRANIZO Y TENER CARACTER
PERSISTENTE EN EL LITORAL CANTABRICO. EN EL RESTO DE LA
PENINSULA, EXCEPTUANDO EL SUROESTE DONDE NO SE ESPERAN
PRECIPITACIONES, SE PRODUCIRAN CHUBASCOS DISPERSOS, *DEBILES O
LOCALMENTE MODERADOS Y OCASIONALMENTE ACOMPANADOS DE TORMENTA,
MAS PROBABLES EN ZONAS ALTAS DEL TERCIO NORTE, ZONA CENTRO Y ESTE
PENINSULAR. COTA DE NIEVE: 600/800 M EN EL NORTE, 800/1000 M EN
EL AREA CENTRAL Y BALEARES Y 1000/1200 M EN EL RESTO DE LA*PENINSULA. EN EL NORTE Y ESTE DE CANARIAS, LLUVIAS DEBILES A
MODERADAS Y PREDOMINIO DE POCO NUBOSO EN EL SUROESTE. 


EN LA PENINSULA Y BALEARES, TEMPERATURAS EN LIGERO A MODERADO
DESCENSO, MAS ACUSADO PARA LAS DIURNAS EN EL SURESTE Y BALEARES. 


EN EL LITORAL GALLEGO, NORESTE DE GIRONA, BALEARES Y CANARIAS,
COMPONENTE N MODERADO A FUERTE. EN EL ESTRECHO Y MAR DE ALBORAN,
COMPONENTE W MODERADO A FUERTE. EN EL RESTO DE LA PENINSULA,
FLOJO A MODERADO DE COMPONENTE N TENDIENDO A COMPONENTE W. 


DIA 30( (JUEVES)
EN GALICIA Y AREA CANTABRICA, PRECIPITACIONES MODERADAS, QUE
PODRAN SER LOCALMENTE FUERTES CON TORMENTA Y GRANIZO Y TENER
CARACTER PERSISTENTE EN GALICIA. EN EL AREA MEDITERRANEA
PENINSULAR, INTERVALOS NUBOSOS Y POSIBILIDAD DE ALGUNA
PRECIPITACION DEBIL. EN EL RESTO DE LA PENINSULA Y BALEARES,
CHUBASCOS DEBILES A MODERADOS CON POSIBILIDAD DE SER LOCALMENTE
FUERTES Y ACOMPANADOS DE TORMENTA. *COTA DE NIEVE: 500/800 M EN EL
NORTE, 800/1000 M EN EL AREA CENTRAL Y BALEARES Y 1000/1200 M EN
EL RESTO DE LA PENINSULA. EN CANARIAS, PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES EN
EL NORTE DE LAS ISLAS DE MAYOR RELIEVE E INTERVALOS NUBOSOS EN EL
RESTO. *

EN LA PENINSULA Y BALEARES, TEMPERATURAS DIURNAS EN LIGERO
ASCENSO EN GENERAL. POCOS CAMBIOS EN EL RESTO. 


EN LA PENINSULA Y BALEARES, PREDOMINIO DEL VIENTO DE COMPONENTE
OESTE MODERADO A FUERTE, CON RACHAS MUY FUERTES EN ZONAS ALTAS. 

EN CANARIAS, NE MODERADO A FUERTE. 




visto isto acho que qualquer portugues desanima...


----------



## ppereira (27 Out 2008 às 14:45)

depois dos 6 meses de verão, o inverno chega mais cedo
não me lembro de ver neve em outubro a altitudes tão baixas, por isso estou céptico, mas nunca se sabe.
como vou passar o próximo fds à estrela espero ver qualquer coisa


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Out 2008 às 20:09)

É para aqui que euvou este fim-de-semana...se conseguir lá chegar!

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=24472&p=24


----------



## Agreste (27 Out 2008 às 20:55)

Nova fusão gronelandia-açores em vista? 

Teimosia minha! 

348h, ridículo, desvairado, sem nenhum sentido. Foi assim que se começou a adivinhar esta excelente semana no 2º painel do GFS há uns 12 dias atrás...


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Out 2008 às 22:06)

Nesta última Run do GFS vejo uma depressão fortemente cavada que poderá se formar a partir das 70 horas, a norte da galiza, penso que precipitação haverá certamente, é um cenário deveras interessante!


----------



## jpmartins (28 Out 2008 às 09:37)

Não podia de deixar de por esta imagem aqui, que queda que a pressão atmosferica vai ter a partir das últimas horas de quarta até ás primeiras horas de sexta.


----------



## miguel (28 Out 2008 às 11:06)

O gfs nesta run das 06 mete a depressão de novo mesmo em cima de Portugal com 995hpa ou quem sabe menos  é o baile da depressão do final da semana não a meio de a situarem definitivamente


----------



## Vince (28 Out 2008 às 11:10)

miguel disse:


> O gfs nesta run das 06 mete a depressão de novo mesmo em cima de Portugal com 995hpa ou quem sabe menos  é o baile da depressão do final da semana não a meio de a situarem definitivamente



Depois de umas quantas run's desanimadoras, saiu agora essa. Mas está sozinha, não só entre runs do GFS como para a maioria dos outros modelos que a metem no Golfo da Biscaia. Vamos ver como são as próximas.


----------



## miguel (28 Out 2008 às 11:15)

psm disse:


> Pois mas deverá ser o unico a pôr aqui em cima de nós.



Para mim desde que seja o que acerte não me importo que seja o único


----------



## stormy (28 Out 2008 às 14:17)

nestas situações estamos a falar de gradientes termicos enormes entre o ar polar maritimo e o tropical respectivamente na gronelandia e sul europeu.
o jet esta a dobrar-se formanto uma ondulação com enorme gradiente baroclinico o resultado  podem ser ciclogeneses explosivas e ventos muito intensos a situação nao é facil.
é dificil prever  a direcção que as depressões vao tomar e quantas maiores ou pequenas vao-se formar.


----------



## jpmartins (28 Out 2008 às 17:40)

Vince disse:


> Depois de umas quantas run's desanimadoras, saiu agora essa. Mas está sozinha, não só entre runs do GFS como para a maioria dos outros modelos que a metem no Golfo da Biscaia. Vamos ver como são as próximas.



O GFS junta-se aos outros modelos e volta a colocar o centro da depressão no Golfo da Biscaia.


----------



## ACalado (28 Out 2008 às 17:48)

isto já esteve bem pior 






o núcleo depressionario ficará ao que tudo indica no golfo da Biscaia  bem pertinho de nos


----------



## *Dave* (28 Out 2008 às 18:53)

spiritmind disse:


> isto já esteve bem pior
> 
> O núcleo depressionario ficará ao que tudo indica no golfo da Biscaia  bem pertinho de nos



Parece que temo uma semana bem animada 






Com muita chuva por todo o país!


----------



## psm (28 Out 2008 às 19:11)

Praticamente todos os modelos estão sintonizados ou (quase) nas suas previsões até ás 180 horas, algo que é raro.

ECMWF dos 850 hp

http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2008102812!!!step/

nogaps

https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/wxmap_cg...cgi?area=ngp_atlantic&prod=prp&dtg=2008102812

gfs

http://wxmaps.org/pix/euro.850.html


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Out 2008 às 02:09)

psm disse:


> Praticamente todos os modelos estão sintonizados ou (quase) nas suas previsões até ás 180 horas, algo que é raro.



E diria mais: ainda mais raro é, nestas circunstâncias ,quando  a previsão é sujeita a mais condicionantes.
Mas de facto, os modelos continuam (quase todos) a esta hora para as tais imensas  180 horas,demasiado juntos para tão desmesurada situação.
Ou não:
-No fundo, o que os modelos apontam será o evoluir normal desta advecção de ar frio :
Erupções convectivas aqui no sudoeste europeu , circulação depressionária talvez centrada na Biscaia e um esmorecer (encher) gradual até  à sua extinção /interacção com (d)a Natureza ,
e aí, compreender-se-á naturalmente  esta (quase ) sua unanimidade.
Mas  é curioso que,  depois de terminada a "Gertrudes",talvez lá para domingo, nenhum modelo aponta para caminhos claros. Não se vêm nem anticiclones, nem depressões por perto.
Será neste  limbo barométrico em  que ninguém quer atirar a 1ª pedra que se encontram agora os modelos.
Mas amanhã haverá já novidades.
E amanhã voltam as divergências,as discussões .
Um dirá que sim, outro dirá talvez.
É sempre assim...
Amanhã é novo dia,
e aqui, na Meteorologia , 
cada dia  é uma enormidade de pequenas variáveis, 
grandes revoluções.


----------



## jpmartins (29 Out 2008 às 15:37)

É sempre bom ler isto 





RESUMEN  DE  RIESGOS

- Alerta por viento superior a 130km/h en el Norte, día 30
- Alerta por nevadas superiores a 15cm en una hora >1200m, en el Norte, día 30.
- Alerta por Nevadas importantes en el extremo Norte, día 29 y 30
- Alerta por viento fuerte o muy fuerte en Toda la Península, día 30
- Alerta por lluvias localmente intensas en la Península, día 30 
-
- Alerta Extrema por Lluvias en el Sur, día 31
- Alerta por lluvias muy fuertes en el NE, día 1 de noviembre
- Alerta por Nevadas y Lluvias importantes en el Norte, día 31 y 1

_______ACTUALIZADO A LAS 12:00h DEL 29 DE OCTUBRE DE 2008_____


 ANÁLISIS SINÓPTICO Y MESOSCALAR

La Borrasfa Fría, de hasta 535gpdm (a 500hPa), tenderá a aislarse en los próximos días hacia el SW peninsular, manteniendo bastante profunda la presión en todos los niveles. El centro principal de hasta 990mb se encuentra hoy en el golfo de Bizkaia, mientras que el viernes 31 por la noche se formará un centro depresivo secundario en el golfo de Cádiz que aportará una importante humedad en el sur peninsular y tal vez también al Este hacia el sábado.  La masa de aire frío actualmente presenta valores de hasta -1ºC a 850hPa y de hasta -30ºC a 500hPa en el norte, pero esa masa se renovará el sábado repitiendo los mismos valores pero para el NW peninsular, mientras que en el SE se formará una advección relativamente cálida de hasta 8ºC a 850hPa.
Cabe destacar que la inestabilidad dinámica será muy acusada, y podrá dar lugar a desarrollos organizados en el sur peninsular. 

RESUMEN DE RIESGOS 

El viento mañana jueves será muy fuerte o huracanado en el norte, y fuerte o muy fuerte en el resto de la península. Se esperan precipitaciones persistentes en puntos del Norte, que serán en forma de nieve por encima de los 600-800m, subiendo mañana hasta los 1000-1300m de forma rápida. Las precipitaciones serán intermitentes en el resto de la península, siendo localmente algo intensas y con cota más altas cuanto más al sur. Atención a la madrugada del jueves al viernes , así como la mitad del viernes, ya que las precipitaciones podrían ser muy fuertes o torrenciales en el Sur.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Out 2008 às 16:47)

Parece-me que esta situação de hoje para amanhã tende a repetir o que aconteceu em Fevereiro de 1987, quando uma superfície frontal fria atravessou Portugal Continental, tendo deixado neve em grande parte do interior de Portugal Continental. 
A cota de neve começou por ser relativamente baixa e depois subiu rapidamente ... Mas isso foi em Fevereiro !!! Este ano estamos em Outubro.


----------



## JoãoDias (29 Out 2008 às 17:51)

Gerofil disse:


> Parece-me que esta situação de hoje para amanhã tende a repetir o que aconteceu em Fevereiro de 1987, quando uma superfície frontal fria atravessou Portugal Continental, tendo deixado neve em grande parte do interior de Portugal Continental.
> A cota de neve começou por ser relativamente baixa e depois subiu rapidamente ... Mas isso foi em Fevereiro !!! Este ano estamos em Outubro.



Faz também lembrar a situação de 18 de Dezembro de 2007, embora com menos frio naturalmente. Mas não acredito amanhã em cotas inferiores aos do IM, até as acho demasiado optimistas tendo em conta a injecção de ar marítimo durante a madrugada.


----------



## vitamos (30 Out 2008 às 10:58)

Interessante run das 6z do GFS a baixar ainda mais a pressão em Portugal Continental com precipitações interessantes para o fim do dia de hoje e amanhã. Quanto a cotas de neve e uma vez que não parece haver injecção suficiente de ar frio, ficaremos certamente pelas mencionadas pelo IM, nunca abaixo da barreira dos 1000 metros. Outras oportunidades surgirão


----------



## Fantkboy (30 Out 2008 às 17:41)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

imprensa Alerta!

Próximos dias vão continuar frios
14h35m
O frio dos últimos dias em Portugal continental vai continuar, prevendo-se para sexta-feira uma pequena descida da temperatura máxima em todo o território e da mínima no norte e centro.

Para sábado, segundo disse esta quinta-feira à Lusa fonte do Instituto de Meteorologia, prevê-se igualmente uma pequena descida da temperatura mínima em todo o país, devendo o fim-de-semana ser marcado também por aguaceiros fracos e esporádicos.

Na segunda e terça-feira deverão continuar as condições de instabilidade, com aguaceiros, só devendo registar-se uma ligeira melhoria a partir de quarta-feira, com uma subida gradual das temperaturas, de acordo com as previsões actualmente disponíveis.

A sensação de frio dos últimos dias, que se intensificou por efeito do vento, e a instabilidade devem-se à passagem de uma superfície frontal acompanhada de uma massa de ar vinda de latitudes mais a norte e à localização de uma depressão no Golfo da Biscaia.

Ilustrando estas condições de tempo, já próximas das do Inverno, nas Penhas Douradas registaram-se na noite passada temperaturas negativas (-1 grau Celsius) e rajadas de vento que ao fim da manhã atingiram 103 quilómetros por hora.

É por isso que o Instituto de Meteorologia mantém um aviso de vento nas terras altas, mas a sua intensidade deverá diminuir a partir do fim do dia de hoje.


----------



## Perfect Storm (30 Out 2008 às 18:56)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

O Freemeteo falhou um pouco as previsões para este dia (quinta feira), pelo menos até agora!
Agora para a próxima segunda feira volta a prever consideráveis quantidades de precipitação acompanhada de possivel trovoada!! Será desta?






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Zoelae (31 Out 2008 às 11:08)

Bons dias, pela análise que fiz às várias estações do sul da Galiza verifiquei que a iso 0 andou pelos 1000m esta noite, portanto as minhas previsões é que possa nevar acima doa 900m-1000m hoje, no norte do país.


----------



## squidward (31 Out 2008 às 11:12)

previsões animadoras, por parte do Freemeteo


----------

